# Microsoft Tech Net Subscribers Club



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2009)

TECHNET is NO MORE!



95Viper said:


> *Windows 8.1 is on Technet!*
> 
> *Microsoft is providing active subscribers with a free, one-time, 90 day extension*





H82LUZ73 said:


> Effective September 1, 2013, TechNet Subscriptions are no longer available for purchase through the TechNet Subscriptions website. Subscribers may activate purchased subscriptions through September 30, 2013.
> 
> Microsoft is retiring the TechNet Subscriptions service and discontinued sales on August 31, 2013. Subscribers with active accounts may continue to access program benefits until their current subscription period concludes.










Just got one myself!  I'll be making this all nice later.  No time at the moment, but this is obviously for Tech Net Subscribers and will also serve as a place for us to talk about the programs we have available to us as subscribers.

*TechNet Subscribers:*

DanishDevil
twilyth
bogmali
kg4icg
niko084
qubit
erocker
rampage
Delta6326
Wile E
Paulieg
Binge
qubit
YinYang.ERROR
blkhogan
Arctucas
t_ski
Mindweaver

*MSDN Subscribers:*

Scrizz


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2009)

I joined up a couple months ago to get access to the operating systems.  Kind of bummed me out that I could get win 3.11 and DOS but not Win95, 98, Me, NT, etc.  But since I'll probably end up with 4 machines again soon, it pretty much paid for itself.  Still not a big fan of MS, but sometimes you've got to go with the flow.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 27, 2009)

Subscribed........Been a TechNet Plus subscriber since 2006

BTW DD, I just installed Storage Server 2008 to my file server project......


----------



## Duxx (Jul 27, 2009)

Yah, I'm about to pull the trigger.. trying to grab dad to go 50/50 with me


----------



## bogmali (Jul 27, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Yah, I'm about to pull the trigger.. trying to grab dad to go 50/50 with me





:shadedshu



Dad should get it for you......I know I would


----------



## Duxx (Jul 27, 2009)

bogmali said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> Dad should get it for you......I know I would



Well he doesn't have his kids running around playing games on i7's either  (or was that a Q6600, prolly upgraded since last time)


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2009)

bogmali said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> Dad should get it for you......I know I would



Will you be my father?


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 27, 2009)

@Bogmali I am the son you always wanted  I was checking out technet lastnight , not bad for the amount you pay. I am seriously considering the idea.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 27, 2009)

Me and my dad should be grabbing ours in a couple of weeks. Once I told him about it, he was totally sold on spending the $175 with me. lol.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2009)

Just be aware that there are taxes involved.  9.25% tax is a lot.

Adding working discount coupon codes to the first post.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn Danish, didn't realize that you had the Technet club man, I would of posted the coupon code here.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 27, 2009)

I signed up for one of the free Technet "Plus" subscriptions when they were offering them. I am seriously considering actually purchasing one when the free one expires.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 27, 2009)

lucky u


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I signed up for one of the free Technet "Plus" subscriptions when they were offering them. I am seriously considering actually purchasing one when the free one expires.



You mean you didn't get owned and get yours deleted?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2009)

If one of your motivations for signing up is VirtualPC (not sure if this requires a license), check out VirtualBox from Sun Micro.  I think it is a more powerful and flexible system.  Maybe not as easy to set up though.  Although I've had issues with both - but then I'm also a newb when it comes to such things.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 28, 2009)

I will be signing up very soon it is all too good to not do it. The benifits far outweigh the initial cost.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, if I ever start making monies, I'm certain I will get one. In the long run, it is well worth it.
I'll keep yall posted if I do join.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 28, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I will be signing up very soon it is all too good to not do it. The benifits far outweigh the initial cost.



Yea, and with me running 3 desktop systems plus a laptop, it would cost waaaaaaaay more to purchase separate copies of Windows 7 than the subscription.


----------



## Lillebror (Jul 28, 2009)

Ive ben thinking about buying it. But - If i buy it, would i be able to download win 7 and install it on my own and my parents computer, from technet? Just a little curious, if the licenses are only for me and my own private stuff.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Well they're intended for IT professionals who use multiple computers, and you can get multiple keys from Tech Net.  You would have to look at the terms and conditions.  My guess is that you're only supposed to use it on your own stuff, but if you're an IT professional of a company, then you could probably use it on all the machines.  I have a feeling there's some gray area there.


----------



## kg4icg (Jul 28, 2009)

Technet Plus subscriber myself since June. Got it for the special price of 249.00


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice!  Saved a few bucks over us lazy bums who waited until now and used a coupon code


----------



## twilyth (Jul 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Well they're intended for IT professionals who use multiple computers, and you can get multiple keys from Tech Net.  You would have to look at the terms and conditions.  My guess is that you're only supposed to use it on your own stuff, but if you're an IT professional of a company, then you could probably use it on all the machines.  I have a feeling there's some gray area there.



I don't remember how it's worded, but yes, you're only supposed to use it on your own stuff - for "testing and evaluation" - or something like that.

I think it's one of those situations where MS gives you a wink and a nod though.  

'We have to say you can't use it on any machine, but in reality, we won't bust your chops if you don't abuse it'.

So unless they start getting hits from a bunch of different IP addresses with people trying to update different products that come back to your Technet license, I don't think you'll have a problem - but I won't swear to it.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 28, 2009)

Just to let people know the codes posted at the top (TMSAM10 - TMSAM04) will work in other countries not just the US:

TechNet Plus Direct Download Only All Languages was >> £234.21 with the above codes >> £175.66 

Not bloody bad if you ask me.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2009)

So you bought one?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2009)

Update for everybody.

Just got off the phone with MS, and they told me that everybody who bought their subscription between Sunday the 26th and today is not getting access to their subscriber benefits, and they are working on fixing the problem.  If you are trying to activate your subscription, and you keep getting an "unrecognized subscription data" error, this is why.  They have assured me that they are working on the problem, and that everybody who was affected will have their subscription dates changed to start the day they activate their subscription, rather than the day they purchased it.

The lady on the phone promised me that I would have access by next week, which is when Windows 7 RTM will be available


----------



## bogmali (Jul 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Next week, which is when Windows 7 RTM will be available




And the race is on as to who can DL the RTM, install it, and post some screenies


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2009)

Aww crap my sub isn't even activated yet! No fair!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

Just an update for you guys in case you're wondering or are in my situation, TechNet Activation is still borked.  I'm about to come unglued at them, along with another thousand or more people who have gotten a subscription within the past week.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 4, 2009)

How much does it cost in US currency?


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How much does it cost in US currency?



The "TechNet Plus Direct" subscription where you would only be able to download the things you're given is $261.75 after the promo code but before the promo code, the price is $349.00.

The "TechNet Plus Single User" subscription where you can either order the things or download them is $449.25 after the promo code but before the promo code, the price is $599.00.
The international subscription is $524.25 after the code and before the code it is $699.00.

I was wondering if the Technet subscription would include Windows 7 Ultimate.
I'm going to be installing Windows 7 Ultimate onto 5 or more PCs and I was hoping this is the best way to do it.

Also, my download speed is regularly 200kb/s to 300kb/s.
Should I go for the Direct subscription or the Single User subscription?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

Single user.  Once you download the ISO, you can just generate keys.  I would run it overnight instead of paying more for the discs.  They will have W7 Ultimate available on August 6th.


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Single user.  Once you download the ISO, you can just generate keys.  I would run it overnight instead of paying more for the discs.  They will have W7 Ultimate available on August 6th.



Is there a limit on the amount of keys I can generate?

And how long do the promo codes last?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

Promo codes' expiration dates are unknown.

I believe you get 10 keys per version, so 10 Ultimate, 10 Professional, 10 Home Premium.

And YAY MY SUBSCRIPTION JUST ACTIVATED!


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Promo codes' expiration dates are unknown.
> 
> I believe you get 10 keys per version, so 10 Ultimate, 10 Professional, 10 Home Premium.
> 
> And YAY MY SUBSCRIPTION JUST ACTIVATED!



Congrats, dude!
When did you apply for the subscription again?

I'm just wanting to get a rough estimate of how long I'll have to wait.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Promo codes' expiration dates are unknown.
> 
> I believe you get 10 keys per version, so 10 Ultimate, 10 Professional, 10 Home Premium.
> 
> And YAY MY SUBSCRIPTION JUST ACTIVATED!



Ill be your best friend for a Windows 7 key


----------



## DaveK (Aug 4, 2009)

Let me get this straight, for the price of a 1 year subscription (€373, €280 with 25% off code) I get access to what? Windows 7 when it comes out? 10 keys for each version?

Can I use those keys whenever I want? On multiple computers? Are they retail so I can use them forever?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 4, 2009)

Technet is so worth it. I'm holding out for a better coupon code. They've run like 40% off before....


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Let me get this straight, for the price of a 1 year subscription (€373, €280 with 25% off code) I get access to what? Windows 7 when it comes out? 10 keys for each version?
> 
> Can I use those keys whenever I want? On multiple computers? Are they retail so I can use them forever?



These are the programs, and I believe you get 10 keys to each version of these (Ultimate/Enterprise/Home Premium/etc. when applicable)



> * Access 2003
> * Access 2007
> * Accounting
> * Business Contact Manager
> ...



Sorry for the long post 

You get retail keys so you can use them forever.  They do not expire when you cancel/don't renew your subscription.

DISCLAIMER: This is what I believe to be true.  There may be some programs that are listed that you can't get all the versions of, etc.


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 4, 2009)

When you get the Technet Plus Direct subscription, do you get ANYTHING by mail?
Or is everything activated and notified through email?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

You get a TechNet membership card   I'll post pics when I get mine.


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> You get a TechNet membership card   I'll post pics when I get mine.



'Looking forward to seeing it!

One more question:
Is there anyway I can use Paypal to subscribe?  I currently don't have a credit card but I have a bank account as well as my monthly bank statement to do the order.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

Crocodyle said:


> Congrats, dude!
> When did you apply for the subscription again?
> 
> I'm just wanting to get a rough estimate of how long I'll have to wait.



Now that they fixed it, you shouldn't have to wait.



Crocodyle said:


> 'Looking forward to seeing it!
> 
> One more question:
> Is there anyway I can use Paypal to subscribe?  I currently don't have a credit card but I have a bank account as well as my monthly bank statement to do the order.



They ask for a CC.  I would have used PayPal if it let me.  No Paypal


----------



## bogmali (Aug 4, 2009)

Crocodyle said:


> When you get the Technet Plus Direct subscription, do you get ANYTHING by mail?
> Or is everything activated and notified through email?




There are two different subscription programs here, Plus Direct and Plus Single User.

***Plus Direct***

_All Online Access_

Access to all TechNet Plus resources via the members-only TechNet Plus benefits portal for an individual user. Does not include DVD shipments.

    * Full-version evaluation software without time limits
    * Beta software releases
    * Technical Information Library
    * Professional Support Incidents
    * Managed newsgroups
    * Online concierge Chat
    * Technical training resources and Microsoft E-Learning Courses 

***Plus Single User***

_DVD Delivery_

Access to all TechNet Plus resources via online benefits portal and regular DVD shipments for a single user.

    * Full-version evaluation software without time limits
    * Beta software releases
    * Technical Information Library
    * Professional Support Incidents
    * Managed newsgroups
    * Online concierge Chat
    * Technical training resources and Microsoft E-Learning Courses


10 keys per apps as previously stated and you can install them on multiple PCs as long as you some kind of affiliation with them. The big NO-NO is that these apps are strictly "Not for Sale" (NFS) and some of you already know or have an idea on how MS goes after and treats perpetrators that violate their EULA. But bottom line, it is worth it down to the penny


----------



## bogmali (Aug 4, 2009)

I will post my member ID card later when I get home.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the clarifications bogmali!  I should have my card in my mailbox.  I just don't want to walk all the way down there!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> And the race is on as to who can DL the RTM, install it, and post some screenies



RTM screenies are already "around" 

Oddly enough, looks just like the RC did. COINCIDENCE?


----------



## niko084 (Aug 4, 2009)

Proud owner for ....... Longer than most the kids around here have known how to install ram


----------



## Meecrob (Aug 4, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Proud owner for ....... Longer than most the kids around here have known how to install ram



you ever installed "sips" ram?  if not then i been dealing with computers longer then u 

sips ram is effectivly a 32pin SIMM but with needle contact points on the bottem rather then the normal flat conntact points, real pain in the butt, made me crazy deling with systems that used that crap, 64-256k PER STICK was the norm back then, some companys soldered pins onto 30-32pin simms to allow up to 4mb per stick on those POS systems.....but then most of the systems couldnt make use of it!!!


----------



## niko084 (Aug 4, 2009)

Meecrob said:


> you ever installed "sips" ram?  if not then i been dealing with computers longer then u
> 
> sips ram is effectivly a 32pin SIMM but with needle contact points on the bottem rather then the normal flat conntact points, real pain in the butt, made me crazy deling with systems that used that crap, 64-256k PER STICK was the norm back then, some companys soldered pins onto 30-32pin simms to allow up to 4mb per stick on those POS systems.....but then most of the systems couldnt make use of it!!!



Ohh, I have dealt with all sorts... Including the good 'ole solder it to the board because sockets didn't exist.

Oh the days! I HAVE 32k of RAM!!!! HAHAHAHA I ownz a supaZ computerZ!


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 5, 2009)

Anybody know a good way to convince any father to let their son subscribe?
I have the money and it actually is MY money, but he isn't letting me order it.

I asked him if he wanted to half it with me just in case it deals with the whole "Son, you need to save up." thing but he didn't want to take my other half.
I tried making a median and the only thing he offered is "Once you know what you want to do after Grade 12, then I'll let you buy it."  I could simply say "Computer Science" but I don't want to do that because it might seem like I'm lying through his eyes, just to get a subscription.

Haha.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2009)

Crocodyle said:


> Anybody know a good way to convince any father to let their son subscribe?
> I have the money and it actually is MY money, but he isn't letting me order it.
> 
> I asked him if he wanted to half it with me just in case it deals with the whole "Son, you need to save up." thing but he didn't want to take my other half.
> ...



 Ah yes how simple life was then.


----------



## qubit (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the invite, Danish.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2009)

No problemo.  Welcome to the club!  Added up top.

WHO'S EXCITED FOR WINDOWS 7!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?  RAISE THOSE HANDS!


----------



## erocker (Aug 5, 2009)

Sign me up. I've had my subscription for a little over a year now.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2009)

Consider yourself enlisted in a mandatory 4 years of service. Erm...I mean in the Tech Net Subscribers club


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

WINDOWS 7 IS OUT!!!







W00t!


----------



## Duxx (Aug 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> WINDOWS 7 IS OUT!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090806/Capture072.jpg
> 
> W00t!



UGHHHHHHHHHHH When I get back, going to have to get technet... i can't wait any longer.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

Give into TechNet!  GIVEEEE INNNN!!!!!


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 6, 2009)

DAMMIT.

And those downloads count as retail copies/keys?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

They are retail keys and retail ISO's.


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 6, 2009)

What boggles me is how they're putting Enterprise AND Ultimate retail copies available.

According to wikipedia, Enterprise and Ultimate offer the same thing.
The only difference is that Enterprise is only available to Volume Licensing customers.

Could the keys they give out for Enterprise be Volume Licensing Keys?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

Not sure.  I thought if you wanted volume licensing you had to do something else to get the keys...


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 7, 2009)

Crocodyle said:


> What boggles me is how they're putting Enterprise AND Ultimate retail copies available.
> 
> According to wikipedia, Enterprise and Ultimate offer the same thing.
> The only difference is that Enterprise is only available to Volume Licensing customers.
> ...





DanishDevil said:


> Not sure.  I thought if you wanted volume licensing you had to do something else to get the keys...



Yea, you have to have a Volume Licensing subscription. You can still download the Enterprise edition, but it is still just the single use type. The only difference from Ultimate and Enterprise, is that Enterprise does not, by default, have the Windows games installed.


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 7, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, you have to have a Volume Licensing subscription. You can still download the Enterprise edition, but it is still just the single use type. The only difference from Ultimate and Enterprise, is that Enterprise does not, by default, have the Windows games installed.



Mmmm good to know!
Thanks,


----------



## bogmali (Aug 7, 2009)

Leaching it ATM......Ultimate X64 for now and Enterprise later


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 7, 2009)

How are the download speeds from the Microsoft/TechNet website?

Good?
Bad?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 7, 2009)

Crocodyle said:


> How are the download speeds from the Microsoft/TechNet website?
> 
> Good?
> Bad?




Not bad.....not too slow I started DLing 10 minutes ago and it's at 32% of the 3GB file.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yea, can't wait until I can afford to get my damn subscription!!! Should be in the next month or so


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, can't wait until I can afford to get my damn subscription!!! Should be in the next month or so



Ditto. Waiting on a rebate check. The suspense is killing me. lol.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 7, 2009)

My download failed pretty much right after I left my room for work.  Looks like I'll be downloading the files to my lappy at home over the weekend 

I have a nifty Lightscribe burner in my lappy though.  Think I'll make use of that for a Windows 7 Ultimate x64 disc   What picture do you guys think I should use?  Remember the center won't show up:


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> My download failed pretty much right after I left my room for work.  Looks like I'll be downloading the files to my lappy at home over the weekend
> 
> I have a nifty Lightscribe burner in my lappy though.  Think I'll make use of that for a Windows 7 Ultimate x64 disc   What picture do you guys think I should use?  Remember the center won't show up:
> 
> http://www.verbatim-europe.com/insert_images/form_surfaces/lightscribe.jpg



If it's possible, have this circular thing around the center: http://images.chron.com/blogs/techblog/archives/win7jpg.jpg

Also, I'll be subscribing later on today 
My father said if I just pass my road test and get my FULL driver's license he'll be happy to let me get it.  I PASSED.

And hopefully the coupon codes last a few more hours >;[

And is there still tax on the purchase?  I live in Canada; is there anything I need to know before purchasing the subscription?
Like do I need to convert the currency on the card to USD or will the Microsoft site do that itself?


----------



## suraswami (Aug 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> My download failed pretty much right after I left my room for work.  Looks like I'll be downloading the files to my lappy at home over the weekend
> 
> I have a nifty Lightscribe burner in my lappy though.  Think I'll make use of that for a Windows 7 Ultimate x64 disc   What picture do you guys think I should use?  Remember the center won't show up:
> 
> http://www.verbatim-europe.com/insert_images/form_surfaces/lightscribe.jpg



Its not going to be in color, so pick something that will look nice in that mono color.  Good idea, I have both DVD and CD LS disks tho the CD LS disks are from Verbatim and not liking the quality.  The DVD is from HP and its nice.  Looking forward to get some TDKs, they are the best.

Subscribed to Technet yesterday.  Its time to play with Windows 2008 and Win7.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 7, 2009)

It's getting VERY hard to wait for another 40% coupon code. I'm getting very close to pulling the trigger...


----------



## bogmali (Aug 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's getting VERY hard to wait for another 40% coupon code. I'm getting very close to pulling the trigger...




Yeah Paul I can't find anything else that's bigger than the current 25% off discount


----------



## kg4icg (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I have mine and using it right now.  Glad I pulled the Technet Plus sub handle in June when they offered it for 249. Currently running Win 7 Ultimate X64


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's getting VERY hard to wait for another 40% coupon code. I'm getting very close to pulling the trigger...



thats no reason to kill yourself


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's getting VERY hard to wait for another 40% coupon code. I'm getting very close to pulling the trigger...



Doooooooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2009)

so what do you get with a technet subscription?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> so what do you get with a technet subscription?



A chance to touch Bill Gates taint.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 7, 2009)

Where are the screenshots of the RTM!

It's been a day now! lol.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's getting VERY hard to wait for another 40% coupon code. I'm getting very close to pulling the trigger...



Try these:http://www.retailmenot.com/view/technet.com

http://www.geekzone.co.nz/forums.asp?forumid=86&topicid=36990


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A chance to touch Bill Gates taint.



you can't put a price on that


----------



## bogmali (Aug 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Where are the screenshots of the RTM!
> 
> It's been a day now! lol.




Not much of a difference from the RC IMHO I'm using it right now but couldn't tell the difference. The lower right corner of the desktop no longer shows the build number and such

Here's my Desktop


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2009)

so, how much does a technet subscription cost and what do i get with it?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 7, 2009)

95Viper said:


> Try these:http://www.retailmenot.com/view/technet.com
> 
> http://www.geekzone.co.nz/forums.asp?forumid=86&topicid=36990



First link's codes have already been tested and there are two working codes in the first post.

Second link's code does not work.



Easy Rhino said:


> so, how much does a technet subscription cost and what do i get with it?



Tech Net Plus subscriptions for $349 for the first year (25% off Coupon Codes in first post) and $249 to renew each year.  You get retail keys for most of the software listed here.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks. not worth it for me then.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 7, 2009)

Unless you want multiple copies of Windows 7, Windows Server 2008, or Office 2007/2010 or a combination of those, then it's not worth it.

Just remember that the keys you get are full retail keys, so they never expire, even if you cancel your subscription.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Unless you want multiple copies of Windows 7, Windows Server 2008, or Office 2007/2010 or a combination of those, then it's not worth it.
> 
> Just remember that the keys you get are full retail keys, so they never expire, even if you cancel your subscription.



well how many keys are we talking? i dont need any of the office keys or server keys as i use fedora for all of that stuff.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2009)

10 keys i believe... It's 261.75 for you if you use the second code from the first link 95 linked..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 8, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> 10 keys i believe... It's 261.75 for you if you use the second code from the first link 95 linked..



can i sell these keys?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 8, 2009)

No.  That's the one thing you absolutely cannot do.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> No.  That's the one thing you absolutely cannot do.



oh. so what do i do with 10 keys of 1 OS ?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 8, 2009)

Tech Net is made for IT Professionals, so people who have a lot of computers.  I currently have 3, so it's worth it for me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Tech Net is made for IT Professionals, so people who have a lot of computers.  I currently have 3, so it's worth it for me.



ahhh, i see.


----------



## qubit (Aug 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Tech Net is made for IT Professionals, so people who have a lot of computers.  I currently have 3, so it's worth it for me.



My TechNet sub went live yesterday and I don't quite understand something about the keys.

1. For a product like Win7, XP etc, I can just keep clicking for new keys. Does the system have a limit on how many keys it generates? Are those keys linked to my account?

2. Also, what exactly are the static activation keys? Are they the same for everyone?

Also, I can't seem to access my subscription at the moment, as in manage my sub, or access the downloads page etc - it just reports an error and doesn't specify what that is. Logging out/in again doesn't help and nor does clearing the temp files or cookies.

Is the site not working properly, or is it something at my end?

EDIT: the site is back.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 8, 2009)

You get 10 keys per account per version per product.  Static activation keys might be the same, or they might be assigned to you.


----------



## rampage (Aug 8, 2009)

i just signed up with the code " tnscp09n30 " and got   30% off of the Australian price


$512 reduced to $358 it makes it worth it for all the pc's in the house

dont know if it was just me but i couldn't see USA in the list


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 8, 2009)

well then i guess me and 9 friends could pony up $30 a piece and each have our own Win 7 Key.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 8, 2009)

It's supposed to be for yourself.  Read their terms before you do something you could regret.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> It's supposed to be for yourself.  Read their terms before you do something you could regret.



bah.


----------



## rampage (Aug 9, 2009)

how long dose it usually take to get the "Benefit Access Number (subscriber ID)"


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> bah.



Do you really think Microsoft would allow you to do all of this?  They would lose tons of money.  They're not stupid enough to let people exploit Tech Net.



rampage said:


> how long dose it usually take to get the "Benefit Access Number (subscriber ID)"



It's on your receipt of payment dude.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Do you really think Microsoft would allow you to do all of this?  They would lose tons of money.  They're not stupid enough to let people exploit Tech Net.



of course i dont think they would let me. but how would they find out?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

IP addresses.  If all your friends live close and you're on the same ISP you could probably pull it off.  It's still against the EULA, though.


----------



## rampage (Aug 9, 2009)

i dont think ip addresses and distance would be enough,   what would happen if you owned pc's a 2 or 3, locations say 2 or 3 small business's that you got the keys for?


even so it still dosnt make it ok to sell off the codes or all pitch in to get a code kind of thing..


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> of course i dont think they would let me. but how would they find out?





DanishDevil said:


> IP addresses.  If all your friends live close and you're on the same ISP you could probably pull it off.  It's still against the EULA, though.





They wont check by that method. for all they know he has dynamic IP addresses, and takes his laptop to work, home, and internet cafes.


*More or less MS has no way to know if you sell the keys: but if they DO catch you (someone reports you, all your keys get activated 200x) - then you're likely to get 500 microsoft lawyers kick you in the balls, and sue you for scuffing their shoes.*


One thing to remember here, is that a technet subscription (especially after the discounts) costs less than a single retail copy of 7 ultimate - even if you only want the one OS (or two, for a laptop) - you come out ahead.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> They wont check by that method. for all they know he has dynamic IP addresses, and takes his laptop to work, home, and internet cafes.
> 
> 
> More or less MS has no way to know if you sell the keys: but if they DO catch you (someone reports you, all your keys get activated 200x) - then you're likely to get 500 microsoft lawyers kick you in the balls, and sue you for scuffing their shoes.
> ...



That is so true Mussels! If one has more than a single computer at home, then the Technet subscription is cheaper than purchasing 2 copies of Windows 7 Professional


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Aug 9, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> of course i dont think they would let me. but how would they find out?



I would never do this


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2009)

james... we uhh, DO have microsoft reps hanging around the forum....


----------



## qubit (Aug 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> One thing to remember here, is that a technet subscription (especially after the discounts) costs less than a single retail copy of 7 ultimate - even if you only want the one OS (or two, for a laptop) - you come out ahead.



For us in Blighty, it's actually more (£241 TechNet inc 15% off v £190 Win7 Ultimate) but I still got it, because you get all those other products thrown in. For example, one of the server operating systems is £400-£500, so it becomes terrifically good value at that point. (And I want to play with servers and AD etc  )

On top of that you get 10 keys for each operating system!

And finally, I'm running 7 RTM right now.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2009)

well, rampage (my brother) just used a 30% code yesterday, and he pasted it here in his post - so it comes a lot closer


----------



## qubit (Aug 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well, rampage (my brother) just used a 30% code yesterday, and he pasted it here in his post - so it comes a lot closer



30%? Wow! Can you put the code here - I just want to see if it works with the UK site and see if I can have a cry at what might have been.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1507569&postcount=98

i just said he posted it, its on the last page.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2009)

qubit said:


> 30%? Wow! Can you put the code here - I just want to see if it works with the UK site and see if I can have a cry at what might have been.



it only works for australia.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2009)

well i obviously wouln't sell the keys, as a professional courtesy, i am just curious of how they would know. also, if i did split the keys it would be with family so it wouldnt matter in the end.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2009)

bummer, i thought it was a global discount. I googled and it was the first hit, i never searched for aussie codes in particular.




Easy Rhino said:


> well i obviously wouln't sell the keys, as a professional courtesy, i am just curious of how they would know. also, if i did split the keys it would be with family so it wouldnt matter in the end.





Siiiigh. scroll up. post 107.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> bummer, i thought it was a global discount. I googled and it was the first hit, i never searched for aussie codes in particular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know i already read that post. i was simply replying rhetorically.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i know i already read that post. i was simply replying rhetorically.



that just confuses me. lets stick with a question-answer approach, to prevent my mind melting and destroying the southern hemisphere.


----------



## qubit (Aug 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> bummer, i thought it was a global discount. I googled and it was the first hit, i never searched for aussie codes in particular.



Well, the official UK code (TNWIN71) on their website hasn't worked all week. When I called their freephone number, they said a lot of people had reported this.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/ms788692.aspx

Why do I have the feeling it's by design...

Thanks for pointing me to Rampage's post: naturally, that key didn't work either. <sigh>


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2009)

just google for "technet plus discount" and try all that you find.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 12, 2009)

wow just found out about technet i want it sooooooo bbbaaadddlllyy im trying to convince my mom that i need it b/c i do i need office and w7 for school and i can put it on are business comps at are home

EDIT: just found this 25% code
EDIT2: another 25%  TMSAM10         You can find codes here atCodes


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 13, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> wow just found out about technet i want it sooooooo bbbaaadddlllyy im trying to convince my mom that i need it b/c i do i need office and w7 for school and i can put it on are business comps at are home
> 
> EDIT: just found this 25% code
> EDIT2: another 25%  TMSAM10         You can find codes here atCodes



i think all those codes are on the front page.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, they are. It's amazing how many people don't read post #1 these days :shadedshu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 13, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yes, they are. It's amazing how many people don't read post #1 these days :shadedshu


----------



## rampage (Aug 13, 2009)

after a week i finaily got my hands on my codes just now, i stuffed up my credit card details then had to wait for the BID number to be activated, so in the next few days all 5 pc's at home will be getting a fresh coat of win 7 ultimate


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 13, 2009)

rampage said:


> after a week i finaily got my hands on my codes just now, i stuffed up my credit card details then had to wait for the BID number to be activated, so in the next few days all 5 pc's at home will be getting a fresh coat of win 7 ultimate



it took a week to get your codes?


----------



## rampage (Aug 13, 2009)

yeah mostly my fault because i stuffed up the credit card details.   god dam i got lost between this tread and the win 7 one in the software section.  dam 5 am morning at work  (and thanks to danish for pointing me back over here)


----------



## qubit (Aug 13, 2009)

rampage said:


> after a week i finaily got my hands on my codes just now, i stuffed up my credit card details then had to wait for the BID number to be activated, so in the next few days all 5 pc's at home will be getting a fresh coat of win 7 ultimate



Yeah, I got my TechNet sub a week ago and I love it. I can try out multiple copies of all this expensive software completely legally.

No risking malware off a dodgy torrent from an unknown source and equally dodgy cracks and then having to keep quiet about it all.

Instead, I get good value and general piece of mind. Nice.


----------



## rampage (Aug 13, 2009)

i know i posted the same thing in the software thread, and yes danish i did look here again but my eyes have gone square and i couldnt see it but are the MAK keys "multiple activation keys" for win 7 enterprise keys locked to your account or for the whole of technet? also i asume i can use it as many times as i want on my hardware (one key for the 4>5 machines at home)

((once again soz for asking the same thing again but just in a diff place))


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

That's all right. I'm not 100% sure on whether they are the same or different. Maybe someone else can answer the question more thoroughly.


----------



## qubit (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, I compared my 10 keys for Win7 Ultimate with a friend who also had a TN sub and they were different, so I think it's safe to assume that they will point straight back to you should they go AWOL...

SAKs, or Static Activation Keys were the same for both of us.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 20, 2009)

im going to be getting a technet account do you have to send some tax thing to verify? when i went it said something about that. all i want to do is get the $364, and use code to get it to $261 and then use my credit card to buy

Edit:::: i spelled something completely wrong  made it make no sence


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 20, 2009)

I never had to send anything in to verify squat.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 21, 2009)

For all of you who have a subscription,
I have about 3 - 5 computers at home that would work with Windows 7.

If I get a subscription to Tech Net would I be able to put Windows 7 on each of those computers with out problems? Is there any limitation to doing this? Also does this include Win7 Ultimate?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes. No. Yes.

You get 10 keys to use on your computers.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 21, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yes. No. Yes.
> 
> You get 10 keys to use on your computers.



Holy crap that is cool. No more paying out the ass for a new OS. I never even heard about Tech Net until today.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

That's one of the reasons I made the clubhouse


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 21, 2009)

and thanks for the discount codes (any idea when those expire?)

All of that for just under the the cost of 1 retail copy of Win7 Pro (provided you use the discount code)


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

No idea of when they expire. If one of them is expired, let me know and I'll find some others


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think they are expired, I was just curious because I may get a Tech Net Plus account once I upgrade my primary computer.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2009)

some keys expire and some keys are region specific, just look for the ones with the biggest discount and work your way down.

Technet is very worth it, just remember that legally you cant sell the keys from it.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> some keys expire and some keys are region specific, just look for the ones with the biggest discount and work your way down.
> 
> Technet is very worth it, just remember that legally you cant sell the keys from it.



I didn't plan too.

By the way, it says they are evaluation versions; does that mean they expire after some time? Or is it just like buying the retail version?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2009)

no they are officially retail keys - it says that directly. Your technet can expire, your keys never will.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 21, 2009)

I am going to have my MSDN invite licanse revoked as I submitted no bug reports, and followed no directives for my group for the last year.



I will make my company pay for one, and no more annoying e-mails, reminders, or anything esle to deal with.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 21, 2009)

Steevo said:


> I am going to have my MSDN invite licanse revoked as I submitted no bug reports, and followed no directives for my group for the last year.
> 
> 
> 
> I will make my company pay for one, and no more annoying e-mails, reminders, or anything esle to deal with.



you have to submit bug reports or you can have your subscription revoked?

Mussels, is this true?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

That's an MSDN Invite License. This is paid. You don't have to do shit.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2009)

MSDN and technet are different things.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 21, 2009)

ah, good to know. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Sean8 (Aug 26, 2009)

So i can install win7 on my computers at my house then the 1 at my work and be fine?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 26, 2009)

I haven't read the technet agreement, license, whatever.  I think technically it would be a violation but I also believe there is basically a zero chance of MS getting upset about it.  I'd go for it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 26, 2009)

Is it your computer at work?


----------



## Sean8 (Aug 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Is it your computer at work?


yea but id install it on the one-2 computers at work then install it on like 6 pcs at home


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 27, 2009)

If they are owned by you, then it's good by their TOS, IIRC.


----------



## Sean8 (Aug 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If they are owned by you, then it's good by their TOS, IIRC.



yea theyre owned by me only 2 computers for the business anyway lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 27, 2009)

You should be good. Read the full ToS if you're still nervous.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 28, 2009)

WOOOOTTTTTT ADD Me to the TECHNET Club downloading Windows 7 Ultimate right now !!!! I LOVE YOU TECHNET!! only bad thing is the speed is soooo slow im downloading it at 40KB/s says it will take 21hours but ohwell.  

also my internet thing in my sig is wrong speed


----------



## twilyth (Aug 28, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> WOOOOTTTTTT ADD Me to the TECHNET Club downloading Windows 7 Ultimate right now !!!! I LOVE YOU TECHNET!! only bad thing is the speed is soooo slow im downloading it at 40KB/s says it will take 21hours but ohwell.
> 
> also my internet thing in my sig is wrong speed



It will probably pick up.  Downloads can be flaky, but it is definitely the exception.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2009)

you must have a bad link, technet always hammered at my max speed here.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 28, 2009)

Added


----------



## qubit (Aug 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you must have a bad link, technet always hammered at my max speed here.



It works pretty quickly for me too, here in the UK. However, it's not always as fast as my "up to" 8Mb (laugh) connection allows.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahhh, you can finally add me to this list. Got my subscription today. Wooohoo!

As far as connection speed, the MS servers completely max my connection when I leave it uncapped. If it's not maxing your connection, check the MS File Transfer Manager options to make sure you don't have it throttled.

Quick question, are all the Win 7 x64 isos created equal like the Vista isos? Just wondering if I have to download both the Ultimate and Business iso, or if all the versions are already on every iso.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 30, 2009)

How long does it take to get your keys? (or is it instant?)


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> How long does it take to get your keys? (or is it instant?)



Instant


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Instant



That makes me want it more. 

I will probably get a subscription (late November/early December).

Is payment for it by credit card? Or can I use paypal or something? Maybe debit?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> That makes me want it more.
> 
> I will probably get a subscription (late November/early December).
> 
> Is payment for it by credit card? Or can I use paypal or something? Maybe debit?



I used my debit card, which is a Visa, so it works like a credit card anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Ahhh, you can finally add me to this list. Got my subscription today. Wooohoo!
> 
> As far as connection speed, the MS servers completely max my connection when I leave it uncapped. If it's not maxing your connection, check the MS File Transfer Manager options to make sure you don't have it throttled.
> 
> Quick question, are all the Win 7 x64 isos created equal like the Vista isos? Just wondering if I have to download both the Ultimate and Business iso, or if all the versions are already on every iso.



they half include other versions.

By deleting a file off the ISO (EI.CFG) you can 'unlock' the disk - ultimate contains home basic, home premium, professional, and ultimate.

its a pain to recompile it as a bootable ISO after the fact, but its easy as pie if you combine it with my installing off a flash drive.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> they half include other versions.
> 
> By deleting a file off the ISO (EI.CFG) you can 'unlock' the disk - ultimate contains home basic, home premium, professional, and ultimate.
> 
> its a pain to recompile it as a bootable ISO after the fact, but its easy as pie if you combine it with my installing off a flash drive.



a pain to recompile it as a bootable ISO? With power ISO you could probably do it nicely. Just a though.

Also what is the point of installing off a flash drive?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> a pain to recompile it as a bootable ISO? With power ISO you could probably do it nicely. Just a though.
> 
> Also what is the point of installing off a flash drive?



i tried with powerISO, and it came out corrupt and unbootable. unsure why that happened. (bad disk, bad burner, etc)

flash drive? faster, easier, easy to modify files if needed (service packs etc)


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i tried with powerISO, and it came out corrupt and unbootable. unsure why that happened. (bad disk, bad burner, etc)
> 
> flash drive? faster, easier, easy to modify files if needed (service packs etc)



That is interesting, I may install Win7 like that (through USB) when I sign up for my subscription. I would imagine it is only faster if you have a USB 2.0+ port (one of my older computers only has a USB 1.0)?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2009)

yes you'd need USB 2.0

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1509277#post1509277


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yes you'd need USB 2.0
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1509277#post1509277




Wonderful, but does this reduce the life of your Flash Drive dramatically? Also how much faster is it to do it that way?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Wonderful, but does this reduce the life of your Flash Drive dramatically? Also how much faster is it to do it that way?



i had 7 installed and running steam in 14 minutes from first boot.


and no it doesnt - it only reads off it once, its not the same as running an OS from it.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2009)

So, I'm trying the "USB" trick, but I can't find my 16GB flash drive (the only one I have bigger than 2GB), so I decide to give it a shot on my unused 60GB 2.5" Sata drive out of my PS3. 

I'll let everyone know how it goes. lol.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> So, I'm trying the "USB" trick, but I can't find my 16GB flash drive (the only one I have bigger than 2GB), so I decide to give it a shot on my unused 60GB 2.5" Sata drive out of my PS3.
> 
> I'll let everyone know how it goes. lol.



it should work, to be honest. time it!


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> So, I'm trying the "USB" trick, but I can't find my 16GB flash drive (the only one I have bigger than 2GB), so I decide to give it a shot on my unused 60GB 2.5" Sata drive out of my PS3.
> 
> I'll let everyone know how it goes. lol.



hmmm, an experiment. Should be interesting. Yes do time it.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm in. Just bought my subscription this morning!!


----------



## qubit (Aug 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm in. Just bought my subscription this morning!!



Welcome to the club!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it should work, to be honest. time it!





YinYang.ERROR said:


> hmmm, an experiment. Should be interesting. Yes do time it.



Failed. Haven't had time to investigate why tho. I'm thinking maybe I need to do a full format on it. I'll have to play around with it again later. I just went ahead and installed by mounting in DT and running setup.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Failed. Haven't had time to investigate why tho. I'm thinking maybe I need to do a full format on it. I'll have to play around with it again later. I just went ahead and installed by mounting in DT and running setup.



Jesus, the long format takes forever. lol.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2009)

oh did you mean installing your OS to the USB drive, or installing FROM it?

TO it will not work. 7 cant be booted as a working OS off USB


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> oh did you mean installing your OS to the USB drive, or installing FROM it?
> 
> TO it will not work. 7 cant be booted as a working OS off USB



Used as install media. Borrowed the Mrs's 4GB PNY Attache, and can't get it to be bootable either. Something is amiss here. Just redid the SATA, and I'm gonna see how that goes again.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Used as install media. Borrowed the Mrs's 4GB PNY Attache, and can't get it to be bootable either. Something is amiss here. Just redid the SATA, and I'm gonna see how that goes again.



feel free to PM me or contact me another way - i've never had a flash drive install fail on me, albeit there are a few tricks that can help.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2009)

so im pretty sure im gonna join technet tonight. any new discount coupons??


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 11, 2009)

OP updated for a new coupon code.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried the coupon codes lately? Are they still working?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Give them a shot yourself. You don't have to enter payment info until after. I'd check for you, but I'm on my phone about to go to class. Feel free to bump the thread in a few hours and I'll check for you though.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Updated coupon codes. Not all will work, but at least one should.


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been a Technet subber for about 3 months now.    Any gems in the subscription of particular interest?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Added 

Well, we'll be getting Office 2010 before everybody else  The public beta is coming out soon.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Nov 9, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Added
> 
> Well, we'll be getting Office 2010 before everybody else  The public beta is coming out soon.



How soon? I plan on Getting TechNet in December.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

We'll probably get it in January or so, and the public sometime in the Spring. There's no hard evidence as to when, but we'll get it first as usual.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 10, 2009)

I did check the TMSAM10, and it still works. I am going to be getting this subscription around the end of this month I hope.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2009)

The *Microsoft Office 2010 Beta* was released yesterday to TechNet subscribers! Download now!

I'm getting about 150 kb/s on the 800 MB download, so it looks like servers are pretty full right now. Might have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Nov 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> The *Microsoft Office 2010 Beta* was released yesterday to TechNet subscribers! Download now!
> 
> I'm getting about 150 kb/s on the 800 MB download, so it looks like servers are pretty full right now. Might have better luck tomorrow.



What is new in it?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 30, 2009)

Check out this link.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 12, 2009)

My friend is thinking of buying a subscription.  Is there any new coupons available?  are the posted coupons still valid?  I might ask him to try those out.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 14, 2009)

new coupon code  TMSAM08.  Seems like $100 off.  Haven't tried yet.

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/technet.microsoft.com


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 15, 2009)

suraswami said:


> new coupon code  TMSAM08.  Seems like $100 off.  Haven't tried yet.
> 
> http://www.retailmenot.com/view/technet.microsoft.com




Dang close man, it drops the subscription down to $251.xx!!! Pretty damn nice code


----------



## qubit (Dec 19, 2009)

TMSAM08 makes it £175 for me. However, TNWIN7L is even better and drops it down to £168 + vat.

And guess what? It's direct from their website!

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/ms788692.aspx

EDIT: I've actually got the sub and have had it since Windows 7 RTM was released on TechNet. I paid somewhat more than this, though. lol


----------



## heaven~lord (Dec 19, 2009)

i got msdn thats also same as technet just other name of 
its msdn.microsoft.com

jsut compared msdn got lot more than technet :|


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Dec 24, 2009)

I am now a subscriber of Tech Net.

So far, I like it


----------



## heaven~lord (Dec 29, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> I am now a subscriber of Tech Net.
> 
> So far, I like it



welcome


hey can i also be this club member 
as i mentioned i got msdn and its same as technet just with more stuff


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't see where a subscriber can download Windows Home Server. Is this available once a person subscribes?

Also, now most all of the coupon codes are giving 28% off, making the purchase price $251 and change.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2010)

Finally purchased a subscription to technet 

So when you get a chance DD, add me to that list in the OP.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 17, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I joined up a couple months ago to get access to the operating systems.  Kind of bummed me out that I could get win 3.11 and DOS but not Win95, 98, Me, NT, etc.  But since I'll probably end up with 4 machines again soon, it pretty much paid for itself.  Still not a big fan of MS, but sometimes you've got to go with the flow.



wait what? i thought u could get everything with technet? OS wise that is at the least am i to be lead diffirent? what if i want the older OS's


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> wait what? i thought u could get everything with technet? OS wise that is at the least am i to be lead diffirent? what if i want the older OS's



some OS's (that are no longer supported) get removed. they'd assume that if you needed win95, you'd have signed up and got it years ago... or still have a copy.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 18, 2010)

Ive had one for a few years now. Add me too.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 18, 2010)

Added 

Can't wait for Office 2010 Final to be released!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 18, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Added
> 
> Can't wait for Office 2010 Final to be released!



Have you tried the beta yet DD? 

Also, be sure to edit the op and add me


----------



## KieX (Mar 19, 2010)

Just got my Technet Subscription yesterday! 

I did have some questions before I bought it though, and PM'd qubit as he is in the UK like me. We thought it might be useful to anyone else with similar doubts, so here's the transcript if it helps more people get this awesome deal and join this club:



			
				KieX said:
			
		

> Hey, was reading the TechNet subscribers thread because I was planning on getting one. Mind if I ask you something before I plonk a wad of cash on it?
> 
> My main question was how many keys does it give you per each OS, and do you get all the different retail version of these OS?





			
				qubit said:
			
		

> This is a very good and fair question - no need to hide it behind a PM.  You're only asking what you're getting for your money. Thanks for asking.
> 
> TechNet is basically amazing value.
> 
> ...





			
				KieX said:
			
		

> One last question, did I understand correctly from that answer that you only get 1 copy of each Microsoft Office? Or are those 10 copies like the OS?





			
				qubit said:
			
		

> You get 10 keys for Office 2003, 2007. The 2010 beta has a multiple activation key.


----------



## qubit (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, forgot to mention, you're not supposed to sell or give away any of your keys. I definitely don't sell any of mine and I don't mean this euphemistically. I'm pretty sure they're all traceable back to the subscriber, anyway.

However, you can install a copy on a friend's PC as an "evaluation" of that product on their hardware and software setup and is a legitimate reason for doing so. Just don't use that key on any other computer. Again, no-one's gonna come after you.

People just love bashing Microsoft and their business practices. But, to be honest, while they do have some questionable practices (product activation and WGA anyone?) I think overall the company is reasonable and this subscription deal is phenomenal value, even without the money off coupon. Seriously, it's a no-brainer for anyone that wants anything more than one item of the cheapest products they sell. If you want to see control-freakery, just look at Apple. They got high prices, DRM and user restrictions on everythng. You wouldn't see me dead with any of their products.

Edit: Welcome to the TechNet club!


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow!  How have I not heard of this before today?  I am so in very, very soon.

I have a small question though.  I didn't see this asked asked as I read through the thread, so pardon me if it's been touched before.  Are the keys bound to the download or can I use the keys on the retail discs I already own?

Also is it a flat 10 keys, period or does it reset to 10 keys yearly?


----------



## qubit (Mar 24, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Wow!  How have I not heard of this before today?  I am so in very, very soon.
> 
> I have a small question though.  I didn't see this asked asked as I read through the thread, so pardon me if it's been touched before.  *Are the keys bound to the download or can I use the keys on the retail discs I already own?*



The download products available from TechNet are the full retail versions - the disc images will generate the same MD5 checksums as your discs, so the TechNet keys will also work with your discs.

This is my first TechNet sub, but I think that if you renew the sub you stay with the same keys, but if you buy a "new" one, you get 10 fresh keys. If someone can confirm this, I'd be grateful.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 24, 2010)

I think you're right, because the "renew" cost is about $100 cheaper than getting a new one. I am also on my first subscription year, though. But once Windows 8 comes out, you still get 10 fresh keys for it. Same with Office 2010.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2010)

qubit said:


> The download products available from TechNet are the full retail versions - the disc images will generate the same MD5 checksums as your discs, so the TechNet keys will also work with your discs.
> 
> This is my first TechNet sub, but I think that if you renew the sub you stay with the same keys, but if you buy a "new" one, you get 10 fresh keys. If someone can confirm this, I'd be grateful.



if you make a new one, its all brand spanking new keys.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 26, 2010)

I just subbed.  I'm stoked.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 26, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Added
> 
> Can't wait for Office 2010 Final to be released!





stinger608 said:


> Have you tried the beta yet DD?
> 
> Also, be sure to edit the op and add me



my dads pc has the beta, and i can tell you this, it opens documents fast.


----------



## Bot (Mar 26, 2010)

i subbed late last year. meant to do it for a while but contemplated between TechNet, MSDN and the MCP ActionPack.
decided TechNet would be the best fit for me


----------



## Xiphos (Mar 26, 2010)

so... can you subscribe for 1 year, cancel it at the end of your subscription, and don't renew your subscription until a new product comes out?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been using the 2010 Beta forever.

I think you might have to renew it before it runs out to extend it, otherwise you've gotta pay the full price again.


----------



## qubit (Mar 26, 2010)

Xiphos said:


> so... can you subscribe for 1 year, cancel it at the end of your subscription, and don't renew your subscription until a new product comes out?



The sub runs out automatically after a year, you don't cancel anything.

This means that you can continue to access the keys you paid for (claim them! They don't automatically show) but you can't download anything or get any new keys or keys for new products until you pay another sub.

The products you paid for can be used forever, just like any standard Microsoft purchase from a shop.



DanishDevil said:


> I've been using the 2010 Beta forever.
> 
> I think you might have to renew it before it runs out to extend it, otherwise you've gotta pay the full price again.



The betas are always free and time limited.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2010)

My second line was referring to Xiphos' question. Should have clarified.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Danish, sent you a PM with a quick question man 

Oh yea, and bump this awesome thread!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2010)

Replied.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2010)

Also, updated OP with link to site with up-to-date coupon codes (so I don't have to change them anymore )


----------



## Frick (Apr 14, 2010)

What programs do you get with this?


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 14, 2010)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/subscriptions/bb892756.aspx


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone having odd issues with Technet? I can't seem to get to the normal download page. Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 15, 2010)

I know they were down for maintenance all weekend. Let me check.

Edit: Works fine for me.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 22, 2010)

Microsoft Office 2010 RTM is almost here!

Coming on April 22nd, so it's only hours away!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 22, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Microsoft Office 2010 RTM is almost here!
> 
> Coming on April 22nd, so it's only hours away!



Yep, got a technet flash email a couple of days ago regarding this news. 

Danish, have you been using the beta version? I personally have not tried it during the beta stage, as my college only supports up to 2007 for obvious reasons

But I am going to load at least one system with the RTM version


----------



## JanJan (Apr 22, 2010)

hi can anyone tell me how can i get the office 2010? will i need to sign up?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2010)

JanJan said:


> hi can anyone tell me how can i get the office 2010? will i need to sign up?



get a technet subscription.


----------



## qubit (Apr 22, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Microsoft Office 2010 RTM is almost here!
> 
> Coming on April 22nd, so it's only hours away!



Oh no, you "stoled" my news! 

It's still not quite here though. _<qubit runs around, anxiously wringing his little quantum hands. lol>_


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 22, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, got a technet flash email a couple of days ago regarding this news.
> 
> Danish, have you been using the beta version? I personally have not tried it during the beta stage, as my college only supports up to 2007 for obvious reasons
> 
> But I am going to load at least one system with the RTM version


Been using the beta. It's been wonderful. A joy. Just be sure to get the Professional version, or you'll suffer Click to Run or whatever it's called.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 23, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Been using the beta. It's been wonderful. A joy. Just be sure to get the Professional version, or you'll suffer Click to Run or whatever it's called.



Yea, from what I can see, that is the only one available at the moment on Technet. 

But,,,,,,,,,,,,


ITS OUT!!!!! WE NOW HAVE THE FULL VERSION


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 29, 2010)

After a couple years of debating it, I finally bought a subscription.

Now I need more PCs to install various combinations on to play with!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats Arctucas!

Anybody get their second key for Office 2010 yet? I've been waiting to be able to put it on all my machines!


----------



## qubit (Apr 30, 2010)

Just checked and I still have only the one key.

Anyone know or have any theories on why Microsoft would delay the full set of keys like this?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2010)

No idea. It didn't happen with Windows 7's release at all. I had access to all 10 keys from the get go.

What else is odd is that the software refuses to install without a key, while you can usually install for 30 days on Office and Windows without a key if you don't activate by then. Sometimes I just never put in a key because I reformat so often.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 30, 2010)

im 2 weeks away from pulling the trigger on this. Gotta wait till i get my first full 2 week pay.


----------



## qubit (Apr 30, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> No idea. It didn't happen with Windows 7's release at all. I had access to all 10 keys from the get go.
> 
> What else is odd is that the software refuses to install without a key, while you can usually install for 30 days on Office and Windows without a key if you don't activate by then. Sometimes I just never put in a key because I reformat so often.



Yeah, I noticed that it needed the key straight away, too. I wonder if it's because the installer is in .exe form rather than a burnable .iso? Will they be releasing it in .iso form, I wonder? And finally, I've still only got the one key. I expect the rest will be available in the evening, my time (GMT).



freaksavior said:


> im 2 weeks away from pulling the trigger on this. Gotta wait till i get my first full 2 week pay.



You won't regret it. Go for it my friend.  And be sure to search out coupon codes. Ask about them here and also try googling for them, something like "technet coupon codes". You can get a 25% reduction or more if you're lucky.

If you find a really good code, please share it with us here.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 30, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Congrats Arctucas!
> 
> Anybody get their second key for Office 2010 yet? I've been waiting to be able to put it on all my machines!



Thank you.

Possibly the keys will most likely be published around noon PST, like Patch Tuesday updates?


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 30, 2010)

qubit said:


> And be sure to search out coupon codes. Ask about them here and also try googling for them, something like "technet coupon codes". You can get a 25% reduction or more if you're lucky.
> 
> If you find a really good code, please share it with us here.



I used the second code here.


----------



## viczulis (Apr 30, 2010)

Question I tend to go through computers. Get bored and then sell them would that be a problem ? Would I have to wipe clean before I let it go ?
This really sounds good.


----------



## qubit (Apr 30, 2010)

viczulis said:


> Question I tend to go through computers. Get bored and then sell them would that be a problem ? Would I have to wipe clean before I let it go ?
> This really sounds good.



I believe strictly speaking, you're not supposed to with a TechNet sub. However, all these products are _retail _versions in download-and-burn form, not OEMs. The normal rules for retail versions are that they are allowed to be sold on, so as long as you give the key to the buyer and don't use it again yourself, so you should be covered.

If anyone knows this for sure and can confirm or deny it, I'd be grateful.

Note that this only applies to products that give you lots of keys (usually 10). If it has a single multiple activation key, then you'll be breaking the rules for sure and would have to wipe it. At least install it in unactivated demo mode without the key.

The sub is indeed fantastic value. I'm currently setting up a new Windows install with Server 2008 R2 Datacentre. The retail price of this one OS alone is many thousands of pounds/dollars, so that little sub you pay is a no-brainer. You also get loads and loads of other software, including the latest Office 2010 which isn't even out yet to the general public.

Now look, there's me doing Microsoft's advertising for them again. They really should pay me a commission. lol.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 30, 2010)

The Office 2010 keys are available now.


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2010)

Grabbed a couple of my Office '10 keys. Gonna install them tomorrow. Skipped the Betas. Now, is there any downsides to using the x64 version? Any missing features or incompatibilities or whatnot?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2010)

There was a pretty bad incompatibility with the beta and x64 syncing to a phone through Windows Mobile Device Center, but I think that's taken care of.

EDIT: What the fuck is "Terminal Service Enablement?" I activated Office 2010 on that key at first, and now it's some special key


----------



## qubit (May 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Grabbed a couple of my Office '10 keys. Gonna install them tomorrow. Skipped the Betas. Now, is there any downsides to using the x64 version? Any missing features or incompatibilities or whatnot?



Microsoft explains the pros and cons of 32-bit v 64-bit here.

Believe it or not, that link is actually provided on the view | details page of the 32-bit version on the TechNet downloads section.


----------



## viczulis (May 1, 2010)

I'm in. What a deal. Never heard of this till yesterday. Cost 251.00 plus tax cant beat that. Thanks DD


----------



## MiDo (May 3, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> EDIT: What the fuck is "Terminal Service Enablement?" I activated Office 2010 on that key at first, and now it's some special key



No kidding. I picked up a half dozen keys for Office 2010 Friday. The account this morning said I have claimed 6 keys out of a maximum of 1, under the product name of Terminal Service enablement for Office 2010. LOL.
Just for the hell of it I claimed 10 more keys. Now the account shows an additional 10 claimed out of a maximum of 10, under the product name of Office Professional Plus 2010.

What gives?


----------



## qubit (May 4, 2010)

Ok, this is weird. MiDo is showing as having made no posts, but he has clearly made one post, right here, before mine. Looking at the stats, shows just one post made also.

This is a similar weirdy to the Office key thingy he describes. Looks like vbulletin and TechNet have entered the twilight zone... muhahahaha! lol


----------



## DanishDevil (May 4, 2010)

I don't think post count shows for a few days if you create a new account.

I have no idea what's going on with TechNet since I haven't tried to get any keys.


----------



## Scrizz (May 4, 2010)

Is this just for technet
or can MSDN ppl subscribe?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 4, 2010)

Make your own  Sure, I can add MSDN subscribers to the list!


----------



## Scrizz (May 4, 2010)

ok, then add me!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 4, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2010)

clubhouses dont add to your post count.


----------



## stinger608 (May 6, 2010)

Now, I have to wonder here; The new Windows Home Server "Vail" beta was just released to the general public, and the Technet non pay subscribers. However, it is not on the paid subscriber accounts

What the hell, I thought that we were able to get the software before the public? 

Maybe once it goes to Release Candidate?


----------



## Delta6326 (May 6, 2010)

..... Where the crap have i been didn't see that the new Office is out will have to download it at school super fast internetz there GO TECHNET!

EDIT: Dang IT!! wont let me try and download


----------



## Scrizz (May 6, 2010)

sux


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2010)

lol wheres that, at work?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> lol wheres that, at work?



...



Delta6326 said:


> will have to download it *at school* super fast internetz there GO TECHNET!



-----------------------------------------------



DanishDevil said:


> What the fuck is "Terminal Service Enablement?" I activated Office 2010 on that key at first, and now it's some special key



Basically, can I have an entire office installation running off of this TSE key, and then have 10 more running off of the retail keys? The instructions for it say to add it as like a secondary key or some weird shit.


----------



## Delta6326 (May 6, 2010)

almost done downloading it started at like 8:25am got 200MB into it and got error had to start all over got about 7min. left! whats included in the professional because on 2007 i had ultimate

EDIT: finished can't wait to install this when i get home! What key am i supposed to use?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 6, 2010)

Use one of the retail keys.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok guys, got a slight dilemma:

It's time for me to renew. What I'm wondering is,

*What products are going to be released soon that I would want to take advantage of?*

If I let it expire, and grab and write down keys for everything I need now, I'll be good to go until the next Windows or Office comes out. Then, when it does, I can use a coupon code, and get all new keys. So, is there any reason for me to renew at this time?


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 9, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Ok guys, got a slight dilemma:
> 
> It's time for me to renew. What I'm wondering is,
> 
> ...



Umm, not really in my opinion. I vote give me a windows 7 pro key because I need one more  (actual 2)


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Ok guys, got a slight dilemma:
> 
> It's time for me to renew. What I'm wondering is,
> 
> ...



Nah, let it expire until something else comes along. That's my plan.


----------



## qubit (Jun 9, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Ok guys, got a slight dilemma:
> 
> It's time for me to renew. What I'm wondering is,
> 
> ...



Let it expire until something new comes out. Plus, the way I understand it, if you renew, you keep the same set of keys. However, if you get another sub, you get another set of keys giving you twice as many as you had before. Heck, I'd take the second option!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

That's what I surmised myself as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 9, 2010)

I signed up last year around this time too.  I'm still thinking about it.

How long would the subscription have to lapse before they toss you a bone (discount)?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

Just use a coupon code! Check the OP.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 9, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Just use a coupon code! Check the OP.



thanks, but nothing for existing subscribers.  oh well.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

Then let it expire and get a new one!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 24, 2010)

I got my TechNet subscription the week Windows7 went to RTM


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 24, 2010)

Added 

My subscription is expiring at the end of next month. I think I'm just gonna let it expire, then get another one once some new stuff comes out. With W7 and Office 2010, I'm set for a while.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2010)

i've got access to works one now.


pity that for some reason they have no VLK keys, not even for office


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 26, 2010)

Just got me technet subscription. I was amazed when I first heared of it. My cousin does all kinds of shady things and somehow got hold of a subscription (read, stolen) and was like hey I got this subscription, you want free windows 7? I read up on it and was simply amazed at what a deal it is. I've been using windows xp that I've had for years on my desktop and only upgraded when I bought a pre-built (my laptop had vista) so its awesome to be able to convert everything I have to newer OS's. Plus I got home server to try out on my server, AND VM to test it all out on, as well as testing out all kinds of linux distros that I was too lazy to build a machine to test on. Not to mention the latest MS office (though I mostly use openoffice) I love it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2010)

How long does it take for the subscription to take effect? I ordered one this morning and I'm in the "approval" window now..

Thanks in advanced on whatever you guys say.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 28, 2010)

i can't remember how long mine took but not very long, i think with in 2days.

side note my sub's going to run out very soon and i have some older xp machines should I up date them to w7? if i sould which one? home. pro, ult. or just install XP pro? 32bit or 64bit?

ones a dell laptop Intel M i think 1.6ghz 1 core, 512mb of ddr ram, and a 80gb 5400rpm hd
the dell desktop is a Intel pentium 4? 2.5ghz, 80gb hd, maybe 512mb or 1gb ddr


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 28, 2010)

Choose whichever version you think you need:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/compare


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 28, 2010)

hey thanks! im trying out the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor right now on the desktop i havent used it in months but hey might as well upgrade  

LOL it still runs just fine for web


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 28, 2010)

Mine was activated instantly. No approval needed, just enter the code they send you. 

As for upgrading, yea put whatever you think you need, but that brings up another question. I read in the FAQs that you have to activate all keys before the sub runs out. It's obviously almost a year till mine runs out, but what about when it does? Will writing down all of the keys I want suffice? Or do i need to install them and activate the OSs/programs? I don't plan on renewing the subscription unless something I really want comes out between now and then, and then I'll get another one/renew when the new windows comes out. 

Also, what about renewing? If you renew for another year on your same subscription, do you get 10 new keys for everything or do you just keep the old ones that you've already used? Seems like you'd be losing money that way to me, paying the same amount every year but not getting new keys for older products. (not that you'd need any more, but it's the principle lol)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2010)

well, just got a phone call. Because of Fraud with technet subscription's they are now calling the people at the "house" number the night they order it. Make sure that the person is legit before hitting the "approved" button.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 29, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> well, just got a phone call. Because of Fraud with technet subscription's they are now calling the people at the "house" number the night they order it. Make sure that the person is legit before hitting the "approved" button.




Hm. Odd. I never got a call. Oh well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2010)

Papahyooie said:


> Hm. Odd. I never got a call. Oh well.



We'll see once I get the subscription. What goes on..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 29, 2010)

Did you just have to verify contact info or what?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Did you just have to verify contact info or what?



called
Asked if I was Christopher ______ ________ 
then ask if I ordered a Technet subscription at ??:??
Then said that they have been having a problem in the last few months with "fraud" and is now making sure people are legit.
Then that they are going to push threw my request for a technet subscription.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 29, 2010)

Interesting. Probably going to take a tad longer to process subs now that they're doing that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Interesting. Probably going to take a tad longer to process subs now that they're doing that.



I'll call them back on Wednesday if I don't have it yet.. going to be a long day tomorrow, so I'm not worrying to much on it.. but will keep posted on it.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll call them back on Wednesday if I don't have it yet.. going to be a long day tomorrow, so I'm not worrying to much on it.. but will keep posted on it.



so did you get this sorted out?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2010)

suraswami said:


> so did you get this sorted out?



Everything is sorted out. They just call now at night to make sure everything is right. Then within 15m, they'll send out the info. 

Just gotta pay to get it now.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 8, 2010)

I did my renewal (with a downgrade to std from pro) a few days ago and today they send me an email saying I had to activate.

You click on the link and you have to enter the information in the email - no new info.

I thought that was a little weird.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 14, 2010)

Windows 7 SP1 Public Beta!

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/evalcenter/ff183870.aspx

Be sure you say you're an IT whatever or you'll have to hit back and change your answer! I'm downloading now.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 14, 2010)

Just upgraded my Office to 2010 last night.  Looks pretty cool so far.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 14, 2010)

Office 2010 is pretty much just a polished 2007. I do like it a lot better though.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 5, 2010)

Some newbie questions:

If i buy a Technet subscription how long is is valid and how many legal OSes can i download for my own use and use of potential customers if I start doing PC-repair home-calls for private persons who don't have a legit licence?
And can I sell the licenced OSes from Technet?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Some newbie questions:
> 
> If i buy a Technet subscription how long is is valid and how many legal OSes can i download for my own use and use of potential customers if I start doing PC-repair home-calls for private persons who don't have a legit licence?
> And can I sell the licenced OSes from Technet?



1 year. keys last forever.

you can download 9 billion copies, i suggest one ISO per version and save it 

as for keys, you get 10 keys for each version - home premium, pro, ultimate, etc

you cant sell them, so you cant use them for customers. they're meant for use personally, or within your own small business.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 6, 2010)

Potential customers: None. They are for YOUR use only, and you can NOT sell them, or give them away.

All OSes downloaded are valid for life. You get 10 copies for YOURSELF, and nobody else.

Edit: Next page reply fhail.


----------



## qubit (Sep 7, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> All OSes downloaded are valid for life. You get 10 copies for YOURSELF, and nobody else.



It's funny about the number of copies. My Technet sub has expired now and someone told me that before it expired, I could Microsoft and get additional keys for nothing.

When I called Microsoft customer services, they asked me why would I want more keys, as each one can be installed on _10 machines!_ I swear I'm not making this up.

In support of what he said, I had already tried using the same key for Windows 7 Ultimate on several computers and it just activated over the internet without batting an eyelid. I'm guessing then, that after 10 internet activations, it would start rejecting further ones and require a phone activation?

Finally, I must say the customer support I've had from Microsoft's German support centre on the few occasions I've had to call about the sub has been excellent. Very short waiting times to answer and no long telephone menus. Nice. 

And I'll +1 DanishDevil that one is not allowed to sell or give away copies of the software or the keys. Personal use only, in a test environment.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 7, 2010)

Whaaaaaa?


----------



## qubit (Sep 7, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Whaaaaaa?



Assuming that was directed at me - try it! 

I'd be interested if when you call them, they say the same thing.

Try activating the same key on two computers and you'll see it works without a hitch.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 28, 2010)

Some sad news for future Technet subscribers!

Paul Lilly over at Maximum PC reported today that Microsoft has cut the subscription keys for all the products from 10 down to 5! This is for the Technet Pro subscriptions, however the Technet standard dropped the keys down to two



> According to reports, Microsoft has quietly cut the number  of product keys it hands out to TechNet subscribers from 10 to a maximum of five. Because this happened on the down low, some subscribers were caught off guard, including some of Microsoft's own employees, some of which told customers it was a bug in the system.



Read the whole article here.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 28, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Some sad news for future Technet subscribers!
> 
> Paul Lilly over at Maximum PC reported today that Microsoft has cut the subscription keys for all the products from 10 down to 5! This is for the Technet Pro subscriptions, however the Technet standard dropped the keys down to two
> 
> ...



Yeah, when I got my sign-up it was set at 2... Thought I could get my house computers on Ultimate.. guess It'll have to be updated next year.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 28, 2010)

Story @ MaximumPC: "Shh, Microsoft withholds TechNet Product Keys on the Down Low"

Seems they have changed TechNet some...
Standard sub gets 2 keys(can be used on up to 10 computers, so 2 keys * 10  = 20 computers)
Professional sub gets 5 keys( so, 5*10=50)

And, there are a couple of other changes.






Have you noticed the price changes and what the available software downloads are.
I never used the free help from MS, but some of the stuff that was available, now, has to be purchased on the higher priced professional tier.



Edit:

For full product titles included in each subscription please download the comparison sheet.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

Lamesauce. I guess they decided to cut back once they realized that the enthusiast community got a hold of it. 

Not to mention that they called my cell about 3 times a day for 2 weeks straight when my subscription expired, and most of the time when I would pick up it would just be music, then I would be hung up on. I finally got a hold of somebody and chewed him out. No calls since.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 28, 2010)

You don't have your subscription anymore Danish?


----------



## Frick (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm seriously thinking about getting one of these. Then I can play around with Server 2008 and Exchange as well. if one license can be used for 10 computers it's still a good deal. Hmm. Thinking thinking.

And the stuff that's not included in Standard makes no difference to me.


----------



## qubit (Feb 1, 2011)

Frick said:


> I'm seriously thinking about getting one of these. Then I can play around with Server 2008 and Exchange as well. if one license can be used for 10 computers it's still a good deal. Hmm. Thinking thinking.
> 
> And the stuff that's not included in Standard makes no difference to me.



For a server OS, it's even better: you are not limited to 10 installs! You get one key and can install it as many times as you like. It's called a Multiple Activation Key (MAK).


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 5, 2011)

So I'm getting a subscription but need a promo code or coupon... all of them in the OP are invalid and the codes in the linked website are invalid. HELP


----------



## t_ski (Feb 5, 2011)

I found mine with some google searches


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 5, 2011)

couldn't find any with google thought someone would know a good one?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 5, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> couldn't find any with google thought someone would know a good one?



http://www.provantage.com/microsoft-jrf-00001~7MSTE00X.htm


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 5, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> http://www.provantage.com/microsoft-jrf-00001~7MSTE00X.htm



It's saying avg processing time is 24 business days? Did you buy this from here?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 5, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> It's saying avg processing time is 24 business days? Did you buy this from here?




Nope. You might want to call them.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 5, 2011)

yea kinda need it right away but thanks!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.nextdaypc.com/main/products/details.aspx?PID=A305562&rsmainid=ND0130014


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 5, 2011)

It says ground shipping and I jst need a key right? Plus that one says for 2010

Sorry for being "picky" but i jst need a coupon code for the technet site. I prefer buying it from Microsoft directly


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> It says ground shipping and I jst need a key right? Plus that one says for 2010
> 
> Sorry for being "picky" but i jst need a coupon code for the technet site. I prefer buying it from Microsoft directly





Try this one Gary

It was working as of 01/28/2011 according to what I have found out man.

TNITQ413


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks man but not working... I've tried google and bing and about 100 codes now


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Thanks man but not working... I've tried google and bing and about 100 codes now



yep I just tried it too see, and your right!!! damn I will be looking to get a sub in about 2 or 3 weeks!

we need codes guys!!!


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 6, 2011)

I needs the code help please!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 6, 2011)

All promo codes I get are from www.retailmenot.com and they are usually only good for the middle tier sub, not the cheapest one (which is the one you want unless you're doing server-grade stuff).


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 6, 2011)

hmm maybe that's the problem? Jst looking to get the basic thanks


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, I have never seen a code for the basic. I don't think we ever will.

Once users like us caught on to TechNet, MS changed it quite a bit as far as sub types. If you want the basic (most of us here) there are no coupon codes.

Updated OP to reflect this to avoid future confusion. And sorry for the absence in the thread lately!


----------



## maxpower (Feb 8, 2011)

*Here is the latest news on discount codes for TECHNET*

I have been in contact with tech support over at technet to see what the deal is with any more discount codes.

As most of you know, ALL CODES ARE NOW EXTINCT!!!

Every single code has been deactivated. They even shut down all the super secret backchannel codes. Nothing. Nada. Zip.

Today I received an email from them, and the gist of it goes like this:

NO!!! 

They are going to concentrate their codes to specific voucher programs for technet events in order to truly target IT pro's, and just let everyone else pay full price. For now, the prices stand where they are, however they are likely to increase in the next quarter in order to help drive people to the technet events to get discount vouchers.

The good news is that they intend to find ways to get more smaller events off the ground in more places. The bad news is that you would have to actually go to one of these things. Ewww.... 

If anything changes on the code front I will up date it here.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks Maxpower ,They say how much it will increase?Good thing i got mine for $224 Cad This morning.They also say if the price hike will be for renewal too?

ps may i get added,just got the standard.The way see why should i spend $379 retail (full) for Win7 when i can spend $224 and get all the stuff Micro has.


----------



## Frick (Feb 8, 2011)

I wonder if they have those events in sweden at all. And if they do, I have about 1.000km (about 620 miles) to the place they're bound to have it (Stockholm). Sigh.


----------



## qubit (Feb 17, 2011)

For those with active TechNet subs (mine's expired) Microsoft have now released Windows 7 SP1 on TechNet!

Even better, the new ISOs with SP1 integrated are available too.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 17, 2011)

You can get Windows Server 2008 sp1 and windows 7 sp1 straight from MS here


----------



## erixx (Feb 17, 2011)

BTW, is IE9 final included? thanks


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2011)

erixx said:


> BTW, is IE9 final included? thanks



its not even final yet, so no.

the latest version is RC1 which my windows update just updated me to today. I do not believe SP1 would include beta or RC versions of IE, so its going to have IE8 as default still.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 17, 2011)

Downloading the .isos from Technet now, 3.09 GB each, getting ~75KB/s, it is going to take awhile.

Anyway, has anyone heard anything about the stand-alone SP1?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 17, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Downloading the .isos from Technet now, 3.09 GB each, getting ~75KB/s, it is going to take awhile.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone heard anything about the stand-alone SP1?



It is also on Technet


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2011)

How long does a subscription last?


----------



## qubit (Feb 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How long does a subscription last?



One year.


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> no need for that. we're on such a small scale here there is no harm in leaving a single file up in the meantime.
> 
> hell, gimme a minute and i'll put it up in this post, so that the blame lays on me.
> 
> edit: done. should an MS rep or someone higher up the foodchain in TPU ask for its removal, it shall be done.





H82LUZ73 said:


> dude they don`t care about iso files,what happened to them was that some tech questionable  members were not downloading the iso and getting keys multiple times,turns out some of those keys were used to make illegal counterfeit copies of Win7,that is why Microsoft cracked down hard on their members with 2 keys each.As long as your sharing the iso and not giving out keys to the iso i think there is no problem.





Um. No. 



			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> SCOPE OF LICENSE. The software is licensed, not sold. This agreement only gives you some rights to use the software. Microsoft reserves all other rights. Unless applicable law gives you more rights despite this limitation, you may use the software only as expressly permitted in this agreement. The software may be engineered to allow you to use it in certain ways. You must comply with these technical limitations. For more information about them, see the software packaging or documentation. In addition, you may not:
> 
> •
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2011)

qubit said:


> One year.



So what if you install an OS then neglect to renew?


----------



## Frick (Feb 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So what if you install an OS then neglect to renew?



I asked before and it's totally cool. You're limited to a number of licenses, I don't remember from the top of my head but you can read it on the page on the comparasion thingy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2011)

Frick said:


> I asked before and it's totally cool. You're limited to a number of licenses, I don't remember from the top of my head but you can read it on the page on the comparasion thingy.



Ok so what if you have to reinstall after? Is the number no longer good?


----------



## Frick (Feb 17, 2011)

No idea, but I just thought about something. Are they MSDN licenses? What does the second group of the Product ID's look like? Anyone have a technet install ready and can look at it maybe?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So what if you install an OS then neglect to renew?



Whatever keys you get while your subscription is active you keep, so it will work as long you don't exceed the number of install using the same key.


----------



## qubit (Feb 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok so what if you have to reinstall after? Is the number no longer good?



The licence keys are yours to keep and use forever. On top of that, every key can _legitimately_ be activated on 10 PCs over the internet. I had 10 keys per product, so that's 100 totally legit installs!

All that subscription expiry does is remove things like personal support and access to the download of the ISOs. Also, you don't get any keys for new products that come out, of course.

This is why you should claim every key for every product before the sub expires. Note that you can continue to log into your TechNet account once it has expired and download a web page with all the claimed keys.

Basically, that initial purchase of a TechNet sub is such good value, that it's a no brainer. I'm running Windows Server 2008 R2 Datacentre for example and that costs thousands. I can run multiple copies too, all with the same key and all legitimately.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried using a key over. It would state that the key is all ready in use and I would need to place another one.. I've had the same subscription for the past two years. About to renew for a third.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 17, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I tried using a key over. It would state that the key is all ready in use and I would need to place another one.. I've had the same subscription for the past two years. About to renew for a third.



10 use limit per key? MS might have changed the number of times you can use a key but I'm guessing you just hit this wall.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't know. I've only used the key once on my pc. Tried it on the HTPC and no go.


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2011)

Let me make one thing clear here. This is a Microsoft Tech Net Clubhouse, this is not a place to share links, torrents, etc. on how to obtain Microsoft products. Keep things on topic.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 17, 2011)

funny the links provided by mydigitallife.com have been taken down. one would think a large site like that which is constantly pointing to software would eventually get fined. also strange that technet subscribers who already have access to SP1 are limited to only getting it from microsoft's site.


----------



## qubit (Feb 17, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> funny the links provided by mydigitallife.com have been taken down. one would think a large site like that which is constantly pointing to software would eventually get fined. also strange that technet subscribers who already have access to SP1 are limited to only getting it from microsoft's site.



The regular torrent links were down since I came across the site last night. The magnet links however, are still fully operational right now, but of course I can't share them, as erocker explained to all of us a little while ago.

I still think it's ridiculous that they won't allow their ISOs to be distributed unrestricted and sites like this are forced into self censorship, or fear the iron fist of their lawyers. 

It's not like it would hurt their bottom line or anything. The software would simply work in demo mode for a limited time without the keys and they can always adjust how long it works without activation. Come on Microsoft, what's the big deal?


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2011)

qubit said:


> The regular torrent links were down since I came across the site last night. The magnet links however, are still fully operational right now, but of course I can't share them, as erocker explained to all of us a little while ago.
> 
> I still think it's ridiculous that they won't allow their ISOs to be distributed unrestricted and sites like this are forced into self censorship, or fear the iron fist of their lawyers.
> 
> It's not like it would hurt their bottom line or anything. The software would simply work in demo mode for a limited time without the keys and they can always adjust how long it works without activation. Come on Microsoft, what's the big deal?



Ask them, as it has nothing to do with this club.


----------



## qubit (Feb 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Ask them, as it has nothing to do with this club.



I think I will in their forum - it's a damned good question - and I'll let you all know what answer I get back, if any.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2011)

Now a quick question here: Okay, have a Technet subscription currently that is getting close to being expired. With that said, isn't it true that if you let a subscription expire and then get a new subscription you get brand new keys? Or is this built on your subscription email? In other words, if I allow this subscription to expire, purchase a new subscription with my hotmail account, will I get the same keys that I had in my previous subscription? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## qubit (Feb 19, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Now a quick question here: Okay, have a Technet subscription currently that is getting close to being expired. With that said, isn't it true that if you let a subscription expire and then get a new subscription you get brand new keys? Or is this built on your subscription email? In other words, if I allow this subscription to expire, purchase a new subscription with my hotmail account, will I get the same keys that I had in my previous subscription?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Don't take this as gospel, but I think if you purchase a _separate_ subscription using the same Hortmail account, you'll get a new set of keys. However, if you hit the subscription button in your TechNet homepage you just get the same keys. It's obvious which is the better option. 

I'm not terribly sure if it works like this, so I strongly recommend that you check by calling their helpline. I've spoken to them a few times now and the customer service is excellent. The call centre is in Germany, they speak excellent English and they know what they're talking about.

Once you have the answer, how about posting it here?


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2011)

Renew = new keys.

New subscription = new keys.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Renew = new keys.
> 
> New subscription = new keys.



I got my renewal letter from MS this week, so when I renew my subscription, are my old keys still good, and are you saying I will get ten each new keys?

Thanks


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> I got my renewal letter from MS this week, so when I renew my subscription, are my old keys still good, and are you saying I will get ten each new keys?
> 
> Thanks



Yes you should. It wouldn't make sense to renew otherwise. My renewal is almost up and last year when I renewed I got all new keys.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2011)

i did not know that about renewals.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> I got my renewal letter from MS this week, so when I renew my subscription, are my old keys still good, and are you saying I will get ten each new keys?
> 
> Thanks



Thing is, they have restructured the whole program, and I believe in renewal you will only get 2-3 keys for everything, and enterprise software is no longer included.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Thing is, they have restructured the whole program, and I believe in renewal you will only get 2-3 keys for everything, and I that enterprise software is no longer included.



I noticed that when I downgraded to the $150/yr plan from the $250/yr one.  You probably still get more keys on the $250 plans.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I noticed that when I downgraded to the $150/yr plan from the $250/yr one.  You probably still get more keys on the $250 plans.



Yeah, but I don't think any of the plans allow 10 keys anymore. Not a big deal though, kinda think 3 is plenty.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yes you should. It wouldn't make sense to renew otherwise. My renewal is almost up and last year when I renewed I got all new keys.



awesome Erocker, I didn't realize that one gets new keys on the renewal. That is much cheaper than purchasing a new subscription!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, but I don't think any of the plans allow 10 keys anymore. Not a big deal though, kinda think 3 is plenty.



for the INTENDED use of one user/small business, yes it is.

i suppose the 10 keys was too easy to exploit by selling off keys.


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone got a decent place to buy a technet or MSDN with an academic discount? I'm taking some classes over the summer, and I'd love to get it while my student ID is valid.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 20, 2011)

Does your school school participate in an ELMS or MSDN program?  I know when I was in college my school had an ELMS program that you could check out media from the library (complete with valid keys usable forever) or buy media online at a steep discount.  I got XP Pro and Vista Business (full versions for both and XP was x86 *AND* x64) for $20-30 each.  I even checked the out the media from the library first and got an extra key, then bought the disks (it didn't work if you did it the other way around).


----------



## qubit (Feb 20, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, but I don't think any of the plans allow 10 keys anymore. Not a big deal though, kinda think 3 is plenty.



Yeah, that's right. It's been reduced to only 5 keys. 



Sinzia said:


> Does anyone got a decent place to buy a technet or MSDN with an academic discount? I'm taking some classes over the summer, and I'd love to get it while my student ID is valid.



Buy it direct from www.technet.com ?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2011)

i was curious and looked it up, so heres the prices for everyone at present


heres the differences between the plans atm:






USA pricing







australia doesnt get a cool page like that, we gotta hunt down seperate links

technet standard:





pro:






good thing our dollar is equal to the USA one atm, or this would be an even bigger ripoff...


not worth buying in Au, without a discount code.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2011)

Technet discount codes.  None are very reliable at the moment.


----------



## qubit (Feb 21, 2011)

Just start a new thread called something like "Win7 SP1 install problems".


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

we cant really move posts to other threads without merging threads, so you'll have to make the new thread on your own.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> we cant really move posts to other threads without merging threads, so you'll have to make the new thread on your own.



OK, thanks.

Which would be the most appropriate section?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> OK, thanks.
> 
> Which would be the most appropriate section?



its about an OS, so general software


----------



## Frick (Feb 22, 2011)

My brother have become totally awesomely interested in this too, so hopefully we can go splitzies on it. Hopefully. Just one question:

Are there localized versions of the programs? And if not, are language packs included?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2011)

Frick said:


> My brother have become totally awesomely interested in this too, so hopefully we can go splitzies on it. Hopefully. Just one question:
> 
> Are there localized versions of the programs? And if not, are language packs included?



the region you buy it from, is the language you get. prices are often higher in non US regions.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 23, 2011)

Frick said:


> Are there localized versions of the programs? And if not, are language packs included?



Windows 7 Ultimate and Enterprise can switch easily between 35 display languages.

Windows 7 language packs are available for computers that are running Windows 7 Ultimate or Windows 7 Enterprise
Windows 7 Language packs info @ Microsoft.com

Office 2010 language options


----------



## qubit (Feb 23, 2011)

I want to know why they make the iso's only available through a subscription, damnit. Without the key, it's just demo software. And if you bought a legitimate copy and the integrated service pack iso has come out, why isn't the non-TechNet subscriber eligible for it? After all, the actual service pack is, so why not the iso?

This restriction is very petty and annoying.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2011)

qubit said:


> I want to know why they make the iso's only available through a subscription, damnit. Without the key, it's just demo software. And if you bought a legitimate copy and the integrated service pack iso has come out, why isn't the non-TechNet subscriber eligible for it? After all, the actual service pack is, so why not the iso?
> 
> This restriction is very petty and annoying.



You can grab the standalone iso and exes straight from MS right here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=c3202ce6-4056-4059-8a1b-3a9b77cdfdda


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You can grab the standalone iso and exes straight from MS right here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=c3202ce6-4056-4059-8a1b-3a9b77cdfdda



what is that ISO? is it a full windows installer, or just an SP1 upgrade disk.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what is that ISO? is it a full windows installer, or just an SP1 upgrade disk.



That's just the stand alone Service Pack 1 .exe Mussles. 

Also renewed my damn subscription, and as I figured, they have not given me a new set of keys


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> That's just the stand alone Service Pack 1 .exe Mussles.
> 
> Also renewed my damn subscription, and as I figured, they have not given me a new set of keys



raaaaaaage. go complain, ask for new keys.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Um. No.



thanks erocker could not find that .My question is will Microsoft take money for those so called free subs a few years ago,I`m asking i had 250 missing from my account yesterday .I just hope my card # was not stolen ,I had 667 and only bought Powrdvd and technet roughly 325 but still had just over 300 in the account,now im missing some.I used cash all week for food.Also tried to get hr block tax software from Best buy for 33 bucks.The only times i used the card.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> raaaaaaage. go complain, ask for new keys.



Yea no kidding Mussels! Crap, if I had known that I would not have renewed the dang thing. 

I have to wonder if it is due to the fact that MS has changed the key amounts since my other subscription? When I subscribed a little over a year ago, everyone got 10 keys, and now the pro version only gets 5.


----------



## qubit (Feb 24, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> thanks erocker could not find that .My question is will Microsoft take money for those so called free subs a few years ago,I`m asking i had 250 missing from my account yesterday .I just hope my card # was not stolen ,I had 667 and only bought Powrdvd and technet roughly 325 but still had just over 300 in the account,now im missing some.I used cash all week for food.Also tried to get hr block tax software from Best buy for 33 bucks.The only times i used the card.



This might be plain old theft and it won't be from TechNet either.

If money has "disappeared" like that from your account, you should get onto your bank straight away. See where the money went and make a claim if you don't recognize the transactions.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey can I join? I renewed my sub 2 weeks ago... Well my old one's been out for a while.. but anyway I finally got my keys and it shows I'm a TechNet Pro Subscriber again today!..  But what's with only getting 5 keys? Didn't we use to get 10?..


----------



## qubit (Mar 3, 2011)

Yup, we did. Microsoft reduced it to 5 due to "piracy".


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yup, we did. Microsoft reduced it to 5 due to "piracy".



Wow.. hehe do they really think that there logic is sound?... do they think giving half the keys will stop half the piracy?... Do they know they are pirates...lol  Yay let's punish the actual paying customers...


----------



## qubit (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, unfortunately big business and basic logic don't usually go together.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey can I join?



Added


----------



## Disparia (Mar 8, 2011)

Renewed! Though they were quite pushy about it. Weekly automated phone calls, paper letters with predated invoices, both months before my expiration. The least used method... was email!? Anyhoo...

I also use my Technet sub for product evaluation, imagine that. Saw Multipoint Server 2011 in the new downloads list. Looks sweet! Been following multi-user/single-box solutions for over 10 years now. Most have been very limited, or very expensive.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/multipoint/2011.aspx

Anyone here try it yet? I don't have enough spare parts at the moment to try a physical test. Maybe fire up a VM later.


----------



## qubit (Mar 8, 2011)

Jizzler, did you get a new set of keys with the renewal? Do you have 5 or 10 keys for each edition of Windows?


----------



## Disparia (Mar 8, 2011)

Still have a max of 5 for each edition of Windows 7, except for Enterprise which uses a MAK.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> Still have a max of 5 for each edition of Windows 7, except for Enterprise which uses a MAK.



but are they new keys?


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2011)

Mussels said:


> but are they new keys?



Yes, they are.


----------



## qubit (Mar 9, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> That's just the stand alone Service Pack 1 .exe Mussles.
> 
> Also renewed my damn subscription, and as I figured, they have not given me a new set of keys





erocker said:


> Yes, they are.



Well, judging by stinger's response, they're not giving out new keys with a renewal, either. One to watch out for.

Note that when mine expired, I did not renew it, so I'm not speaking from experience.


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2011)

qubit said:


> Well, judging by stinger's response, they're not giving out new keys with a renewal, either. One to watch out for.
> 
> Note that when mine expired, I did not renew it, so I'm not speaking from experience.



Ah, well I let mine expire. After dozens of phone calls and emails over a month or so, I got a great deal. I guess I got a whole new account.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 9, 2011)

Asking if I got five new keys in addition to the ones I've already claimed? Then no, max is 5 including past claimed keys.

I had 2 claimed before renewal, 1 after:







Oh well, even after the key reduction and no additional keys with a renewal, this is still pretty good. I remember paying $125 for just a Windows 2000 + Windows 2000 Advance Server Action Pack, way back in the day.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2011)

so in other words, renewal is worthless. dont get it.

get a new sub instead.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 9, 2011)

qubit said:


> This might be plain old theft and it won't be from TechNet either.
> 
> If money has "disappeared" like that from your account, you should get onto your bank straight away. See where the money went and make a claim if you don't recognize the transactions.



No problems just a glitch in the account...Whew


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> Renewed! Though they were quite pushy about it. Weekly automated phone calls, paper letters with predated invoices, both months before my expiration. The least used method... was email!? Anyhoo...
> 
> I also use my Technet sub for product evaluation, imagine that. Saw Multipoint Server 2011 in the new downloads list. Looks sweet! Been following multi-user/single-box solutions for over 10 years now. Most have been very limited, or very expensive.
> 
> ...



I m in the same boat with no parts,Have my old cosmos case with the mobo and mem and cpu but no hard drive or cd/dvd rom.Gonna try Win8 beta this summer in her


Also do we tech net basic subscribers get the card and credentials that come in the mail,Or has MS stopped this .I have had mine for like a month now and no envelope yet from MS saying my ID # and stuff.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 2, 2011)

Has anyone had Microsoft call them to renew their subscription?


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 2, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Has anyone had Microsoft call them to renew their subscription?



Nope, they sent me an e-mail, 'cause I set up my account for e-mail notifications.



H82LUZ73 said:


> Also do we tech net basic subscribers get the card and credentials that come in the mail,Or has MS stopped this .I have had mine for like a month now and no envelope yet from MS saying my ID # and stuff.



Yes, got mine, about, 2 weeks after renewing.  No card, just a statement, with account info.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

They called me OVER AND OVER AND OVER again, until I finally answered them and got an answer, and told them that if I wanted to renew, I would f*cking call them. Never heard from them again, and my keys still work


----------



## qubit (Apr 2, 2011)

I got a call from them, just one polite conversation. They didn't have any really good offers, so I said it wasn't worth renewing until they released the next Windows or something.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

They always hung up after I picked up. By the time I actually got somebody on the other end of the line, it had been the 14th call in 3 days. Hence the _less polite_ response.


----------



## qubit (Apr 2, 2011)

Was it Germany that called you? I've only ever had excellent customer service from them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in the US, so I doubt Germany would call me...


----------



## qubit (Apr 2, 2011)

What sort of accent did they have when they called you then?


----------



## etrigan420 (Apr 2, 2011)

They call me daily, and I don't answer...it's kind of a little game now 

It's a California area code and the message is always from a nice lady w/ no accent.

Maybe they're smart enough *not* to outsource their renewal calls?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

It was some asian dude. I honestly don't recall. He didn't say much, I did most of the talking


----------



## bogmali (Apr 2, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> It was some Asian dude.



Same here......MS also has this service outsourced overseas. I was hesitant at first and then I Google'd the name of the company and it came up as legit and affiliated with MS


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know if all of the subscribers have checked lately, but the new Windows Home Server 2011 is now available for download.


----------



## twilyth (May 17, 2011)

I was looking for Visual Basic and found out that MS has a free version, so I got that.  But in the process, I wondered if I could get Visual Studio as part of my technet subscription.  It doesn't seem to be listed anywhere for either the standard or professional subscription levels.

Is this right or did I miss something.  If it is right, what other products does MS exclude from the technet subscriptions.  I'm really curious.

I think it's strange because VS doesn't really cost that much more that it wouldn't be included just based on price.  And if they exclude that, what else am I missing?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I was looking for Visual Basic and found out that MS has a free version, so I got that.  But in the process, I wondered if I could get Visual Studio as part of my technet subscription.  It doesn't seem to be listed anywhere for either the standard or professional subscription levels.
> 
> Is this right or did I miss something.  If it is right, what other products does MS exclude from the technet subscriptions.  I'm really curious.
> 
> I think it's strange because VS doesn't really cost that much more that it wouldn't be included just based on price.  And if they exclude that, what else am I missing?



You have to have one of the listed items below with a MSDN sub. 

Visual Studio 2010 Professional (x86) - DVD (English) 

Available to Levels: VS Pro with MSDN Premium (Empower); Developer AA; Designer AA; VS Pro with MSDN (Retail); VS Premium with MSDN (MPN); VS Pro with MSDN Premium (MPN); MSDN Universal (VL); BizSpark Admin; BizSpark; VS Pro with MSDN Embedded (Retail); WebsiteSpark Admin; WebsiteSpark; VS Pro with MSDN Embedded (VL); VS Ultimate with MSDN (VL); VS Premium with MSDN (VL); VS Pro with MSDN (VL); VS Premium with MSDN (Retail); VS Ultimate with MSDN (Retail); MSDN for Action Pack; Expression Professional (Retail); Expression Professional (VL); VS Ultimate with MSDN (MPN); MSDN AA Institution; VS Ultimate with MSDN (NFR FTE); 

EDIT: OPps i just notice i was looking at the service pack 1 download.. it looks like you'd have to get at least visual studio 2010 pro with msdn for $1087.99 at newegg.. (Not just MSDN OS) or $710 for the software with out the MSDN sub. I had 08.. I'm thinking hard about this sub as well... I have vb.net 2010 express....


----------



## Frick (May 17, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I think it's strange because VS doesn't really cost that much more that it wouldn't be included just based on price.  And if they exclude that, what else am I missing?



There's no Microsoft Expression Stuio fr instance. Kind of a letdown to me (if that was included I would probably have a sub now), bur you're not supposed to do real development with a Technet sub and a web design tool is probably nothing but that..


----------



## twilyth (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Yeah, I went into the VS dl section and looked at the subscription requirements.  It looks like you only get it if you already have some version of VS or some other special products I don't recognize.

Honestly though, VB 2010 Express should be more than adequate, and from a quick look at the licensing agreement, it seems that you can redistribute some components if you develop something.

I had used an early version of VB (3 or 4 I think) and I liked it, but I probably did more actual coding with Crystal Reports.  That was a long time ago though so I'm going through a really nice tutorial on VB now. It's on another rig at the moment and I haven't sync'd bookmarks yet so I don't have it right now (plus I'm on Chrome at the moment).


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Thanks guys.  Yeah, I went into the VS dl section and looked at the subscription requirements.  It looks like you only get it if you already have some version of VS or some other special products I don't recognize.
> 
> Honestly though, VB 2010 Express should be more than adequate, and from a quick look at the licensing agreement, it seems that you can redistribute some components if you develop something.
> 
> I had used an early version of VB (3 or 4 I think) and I liked it, but I probably did more actual coding with Crystal Reports.  That was a long time ago though so I'm going through a really nice tutorial on VB now. It's on another rig at the moment and I haven't sync'd bookmarks yet so I don't have it right now (plus I'm on Chrome at the moment).



Yea, bro VB 2010 Express is enough for most people. You can down load it and use it for 30 or 60 days.. I can't remember right off the top of my head, but all you have to do after that time has passed is register it and it's yours with unlimited use.


----------



## chuchnit (May 27, 2011)

Just picked up my technet sub today.


----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2011)

After letting my subscription expire months ago, MS contacted me out of the blue with a new offer, so I rejoined with a standard subscription.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2011)

What was the offer if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## suraswami (Jun 2, 2011)

any new coupon codes for new subscriptions, anybody used it and working?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 20, 2011)

suraswami said:


> any new coupon codes for new subscriptions, anybody used it and working?



bump


----------



## qubit (Jul 21, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> After letting my subscription expire months ago, MS contacted me out of the blue with a new offer, so I rejoined with a standard subscription.



Did you get a new set of keys? If yes, how many? I got 10, but MS has lowered these to just 5 now, so I'm wondering if they're still doing that?


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 13, 2012)

*Technet rules change*

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-US/subscriptions/jj215854.aspx

From what I am reading, once your subscription expires, if you do not renew your subscription, you may not use, and must destroy all copies of your Microsoft software obtained through Technet.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-US/subscriptions/jj215854.aspx
> 
> From what I am reading, once your subscription expires, if you do not renew your subscription, you may not use, and must destroy all copies of your Microsoft software obtained through Technet.



-.-


thats going to go really well for a lot of small businesses i know.


----------



## qubit (Jul 14, 2012)

This is really bad news. I wasn't gonna buy a sub right now, but I wonder if I should, before they change it? I might yet want to have Windows 8 and Office 13 and the old terms allow me to have multiple copies, multiple versions, forever. With the new version, these will become temporary and the TechNet sub will become worthless. 

There's a good article on this here.



> In practice, this means much more restrictive terms, with every change being something that Microsoft has taken away. This greatly devalues the benefit of such a subscription, making it frankly not worth it to swathes of ordinary people. No doubt, this will sharply reduce the number of TechNet subscriptions taken out, which Microsoft hopes will be made up for by people purchasing individual full-price product licenses. The biggest change hits the length of use of the software: out goes the perpetual license use, which allowed the software to be used forever, even after the subscription had long lapsed. Instead, the software will now only available for use within the yearly subscription period, making it very temporary and therefore far less useful. We surmise that this will be enforced by making product activation fail for TechNet product keys once the subscription has lapsed and holding the hapless user to ransom, for payment.


----------



## Luke (Jul 14, 2012)

I was going to get a TechNet subscription for but from the sounds of that it is not worth the money any more (It already costs too much in AU)

Am i reading it correctly that once the subscription expires the product keys can not longer be activated or do the products activated with this key deactivate as well after the subscription expire


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2012)

Luke said:


> I was going to get a TechNet subscription for but from the sounds of that it is not worth the money any more (It already costs too much in AU)
> 
> Am i reading it correctly that once the subscription expires the product keys can not longer be activated or do the products activated with this key deactivate as well after the subscription expire



i'm going to guess that they cant be reactivated, but they'll stay functioning.


----------



## Frick (Jul 14, 2012)

Nooo. I kinda can understand them though but I don't like it. It always was my dream to have a technet sub but not it's just not worth it. 

Good thing I have access to MSDN (or whatever they call it nowadays).


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 15, 2012)

What a fucking shame. A handful of assholes who sold all their keys and made a profit have caused MS to overreact and completely ruin TechNet for 99.999999% of people on forums like these. Good thing I had no intention of upgrading to Windows 8 anyway.


----------



## qubit (Jul 15, 2012)

*The one good bit of news about this is that it hasn't come into effect yet. Get a TechNet sub now and you can have it under the old termes and keep your software.*

Also, the backlash might be so strong, that it wouldn't surprise me if Microsoft backpedal on it. Perhaps they put up that "preview" to judge people's reactions to it. Remember when they tried to change the licensing conditions before Vista came out so that the product key on retail copies could only ever be used on one piece of hardware? Buy another PC and you had to spend the money all over again! The outcry was so strong that they soon abandoned that crappy idea.


----------



## Frick (Jul 15, 2012)

qubit said:


> *The one good bit of news about this is that it hasn't come into effect yet. Get a TechNet sub now and you can have it under the old termes and keep your software.*



WHen will it come in effect? Because I really totally want a sub but I have no idea how I'm supposed to afford one.


----------



## qubit (Jul 15, 2012)

Frick said:


> WHen will it come in effect? Because I really totally want a sub but I have no idea how I'm supposed to afford one.



Microsoft don't say. It's all part of the Plan...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 17, 2012)

Are you sure they won't force current subscribers to abide by those rules?

Tough to swallow the sub when all that's coming out is W8 and Office 2013? After a year, they'll make you abide by those rules anyway.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 15, 2012)

Having contacted TechNet for an unrelated matter, I took the opportunity to ask for some clarification regarding the new terms.

I was informed that the new terms only apply to new subscriptions or renewals made on or after July 16, the date the new terms were implemented.

In effect, if your subscription was active prior to July 16, and you have not renewed your subscription since July 16, you are covered under the old terms.

I asked about whether the license keys issued under a subscription prior to July 16 would be valid should I choose not to renew my subscription, and was informed that the keys would be good in perpetuity unless I renewed my subscription, and then they would be subject to the new terms; i.e. would only be valid for 12 months unless I again renewed my subscription.

In other words, if you did not renew or purchase a new subscription after July 16, do not renew your subscription or you will subject to having your keys expire. However, you will, of course, lose all your benefits such as downloading new software and keys, technical support, etc.

Also, I discovered that (for me anyway) each key has a limit of twenty activations.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Aug 15, 2012)

looks like we i'm letting my sub run out in Jan and starting a new one!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 15, 2012)

Windows 8 is up right now for you guys that are going to use it.

File info and size.

File Name: en_windows_8_x64_dvd_915440.iso
Languages: English
SHA1: 1CE53AD5F60419CF04A715CF3233F247E48BEEC4
size is 3.3 Gigabytes. Seems smaller then Win7 And you only get Win8 Pro to download.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys, I am looking at getting Technet standard subscription for £133, is it really that worth it? I read that once your subscription expires the keys you have become inactive, is that true?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hey guys, I am looking at getting Technet standard subscription for £133, is it really that worth it? I read that once your subscription expires the keys you have become inactive, is that true?



Its not worth it anymore man from what I have read.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not worth it anymore man from what I have read.



I want a new Window 7 key, and office 2013 when it is available, and give Windows 8 a spin. I really don't want to have to buy all the keys again once the year is out. I would like to format my drive more than once and use the keys more than the few times a year.


----------



## Frick (Dec 27, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hey guys, I am looking at getting Technet standard subscription for £133, is it really that worth it? I read that once your subscription expires the keys you have become inactive, is that true?



look up a bit and arcturus has an answer. 

But no not worth it anymore imo. For most people.


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hey guys, I am looking at getting Technet standard subscription for £133, is it really that worth it?



If you're using more than one or two computers, yes. 



> I read that once your subscription expires the keys you have become inactive, is that true?



I've been subscribing for about 5 years and this has not been the case. 

In your situation, the subscription is justified due to Windows 7, Office 13, and Windows 8 is going to cost you more than 133 quid.


----------



## Frick (Dec 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> If you're using more than one or two computers, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But they chaged that some time ago didn't they? Go back in this thread a couple of pages and you'll see. Or did they back out?

EDIT: No it's changed alright. Your keys will only work if you have an active Technet sub. When the sub is ended for any reason the Sub Agreement states, as Arcturas said, destroy the software you got. And even if you don't care about that the keys will expire anyway, meaning you can't reactivate them should you have to.


----------



## qubit (Dec 27, 2012)

Microsoft pulling this stunt with the expiring keys is so much the mark of them losing their dominant position and trying to pathetically hold on to it. 

Yeah, don't bother with a TechNet sub any more. Heck, try to avoid buying Microsoft products if at all possible and go with Android or Linux where you can.


----------



## Frick (Dec 27, 2012)

qubit said:


> Microsoft pulling this stunt with the expiring keys is so much the mark of them losing their dominant position and trying to pathetically hold on to it.
> 
> Yeah, don't bother with a TechNet sub any more. Heck, try to avoid buying Microsoft products if at all possible and go with Android or Linux where you can.



"ok".

TBH though I don't know what to say. Such a dumb, dumb post.


----------



## qubit (Dec 27, 2012)

Frick said:


> "ok".
> 
> TBH though I don't know what to say. Such a dumb, dumb post.



Dumb post? Who are you to judge my posts? Speak for yourself.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 27, 2012)

qubit said:


> Yeah, don't bother with a TechNet sub any more. Heck, try to avoid buying Microsoft products if at all possible and go with Android or Linux where you can.



I don't think I will, but i need the microsoft products other options don't even come close.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2012)

I say it's worth it. Why would anyone not renew there sub is beyond me. Given the amount of software you have access to is worth the price. I say buy it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 27, 2012)

I Find Technet is worth it for me since i use Ms Exchange, Server 2012, Server 2008 R2,Windows 8,Windows 7, Office 2010 and Office 2013 ect


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 27, 2012)

I will be getting a subscription now that I have a good homelab environment in which to run and test all this stuff most notably the enterprise products such as Server 2012. There are other trial licenses available for the server OS's and such but still think will be worth it for me (and the trials are only six months). The new terms are definitely unfortunate, though.


----------



## Frick (Dec 27, 2012)

Spoiler






qubit said:


> Dumb post? Who are you to judge my posts? Speak for yourself.



I thought it was dumb, therefore I should judge it. You might as well have told him to stay away from the internet or something. Why would you avoid MS? It's just a stupid advice.



Anyway, If you want it, get it. 

Just counting software/cost it's still worth it, and I do get that MS wants us too use it as intended, but it's not the same anymore.. I wish I could afford it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah like usual a couple of selfish and inconsiderate morons ruined a good thing for everybody else for a little bit of temporary profit. To say nothing of unethical/criminal behavior.


----------



## Luke (Dec 28, 2012)

I only have a standard subscription currently and if i was to upgrade to Pro do they still give you 5 license keys for each product or have they reduced that as well?


----------



## GLD (Sep 2, 2013)

Bummer people. Looks like Microsoft retired TechNet subscription service on August 31, 2013.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2013)

what :/


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 2, 2013)

Microsoft got rid of the service all together ,Shame too  it was an awesome service to use and test new old software with ,I personally never sold any of my keys ,Shame some pirates on the Internet ruined it for the rest of us.Now i`m just waiting to see if my keys for Vista to Windows 8 (Office 2010-13) will deactivate even though my terms of service where before last July 16 th.Now we all have to spend on a MSND subscription and can only get it if we have proof of business license or something like that.

Effective September 1, 2013, TechNet Subscriptions are no longer available for purchase through the TechNet Subscriptions website. Subscribers may activate purchased subscriptions through September 30, 2013.



Microsoft is retiring the TechNet Subscriptions service and discontinued sales on August 31, 2013. Subscribers with active accounts may continue to access program benefits until their current subscription period concludes.

More background on Microsoft’s decision is available on the TechNet Subscriptions homepage.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2013)

uggggh, and i bet all new versions of windows end up on yearly subsciptions


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 2, 2013)

Updated OP, thanks GLD and H82LUZ73.

Shame. It was great, people took advantage and Microsoft made it suck but still viable, now it's gone for good. 

Agreed Mussels, inb4 Windows 365.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 3, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> . Subscribers may activate purchased subscriptions through September 30, 2013.



You mean the subscription needs to be activated or the keys have to be activated (means keys no longer activated after september 30th)?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 3, 2013)

suraswami said:


> You mean the subscription needs to be activated or the keys have to be activated (means keys no longer activated after september 30th)?



The keys will activate, but if you did like me and purchased a subscription at the last minute you have to go through the steps to activate it so you can access the technet subscriber area before Sept 30th.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 9, 2013)

*Windows 8.1 is on Technet!*

Well, if you are a Technet subscriber, then Windows 8.1 (Standard and Pro in same ISOs) has been posted for download and to get your product keys, as of 9/9/2013.

Sign-in and get 'em.

Also, in case anyone is interested...

*Microsoft is providing active subscribers with a free, one-time, 90 day extension*



> The free, 90 day subscription extension is available for customers whose TechNet Subscriptions:
> 1.Were active as of September 1, 2013
> 2.Expire on or before September 30, 2014
> 3.Have not been granted through the Volume Licensing program


----------



## qubit (Sep 9, 2013)

95Viper said:


> *Windows 8.1 is on Technet!*



That's a pleasant surprise. Initial reports were saying that TN subscribers wouldn't get it any earlier than the retail release date.

How many keys did they give you?

Let us know what it's like.


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been a subscriber since last summer, glad I did too.  For the price of a single copy of Windows, you get access to their entire software database.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> I've been a subscriber since last summer, glad I did too.  For the price of a single copy of Windows, you get access to their entire software database.



pity its gone now


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 10, 2013)

qubit said:


> How many keys did they give you?



I've got a standard subscription... so you you get two (2).


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> I've been a subscriber since last summer, glad I did too.  For the price of a single copy of Windows, you get access to their entire software database.



Its too bad most people didn't use it the way it was supposed to be used.  The software was not supposed to be installed permanently on your main computer/s. It was meant for testing the software to decide if it fit your needs and then you were supposed to purchase the software separately to install permanently.

Really, the people saying "Oh it was such a great deal" are reason the program got shut down.



95Viper said:


> I've got a standard subscription... so you you get two (2).



The Professional subscription gives you 3, as well as giving you keys for the Enterprise versions of Windows which allow you to activate them a lot more than the normal keys do.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 10, 2013)

95Viper said:


> *Windows 8.1 is on Technet!*
> 
> Well, if you are a Technet subscriber, then Windows 8.1 (Standard and Pro in same ISOs) has been posted for download and to get your product keys, as of 9/9/2013.
> 
> ...



Added to OP


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 10, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Really, the people saying "Oh it was such a great deal" are reason the program got shut down.



Yeah that and some cases of blatant piracy apparently. And not trying to call anyone out but Rhino's (I believe it was) comment about knowing a bunch of "unhappy small businesses now"...well shit like that didn't help either. Not at all the programs intent and could really argue such hurt MS sales to a degree (which devs and media companies always scream but is not always at least completely the case).


----------



## qubit (Sep 10, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah that and some cases of blatant piracy apparently. And not trying to call anyone out but Rhino's (I believe it was) comment about knowing a bunch of "unhappy small businesses now"...well shit like that didn't help either. Not at all the programs intent and could really argue such hurt MS sales to a degree (which devs and media companies always scream but is not always at least completely the case).



One could also argue that paying Microsoft hundreds of pounds/dollars per year for mere trial software is taking the piss.

Microsoft 100% knew that people would use it as their main production software since there are no time or functionality limits on TN software and the fact that they kept the program going for a very long 15 years shows that this situation couldn't have done them much harm. If anything, it gave a big leg-up to their market penetration, which is what they were really after.

It's obvious why they're pulling TN now. Their recent misfires with W8 Metro and other areas are leading to lost sales, so they're pulling the noose tighter in a bid to stem the flow. Of course, this won't work and serves only to alienate their customer base, who now have more choice than before to use alternative products. Witness the fact that W8.1 is now available on TN before retail release after first saying it wouldn't be, another U-turn. Instead of retaining their monopoly, Microsoft are sinking down into a "me too" company and this is a sign of their desperation to keep hold of it.


----------



## erocker (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree with you Q. Other than having any kind of O/S options. When your business uses specialized equipment running specialized software you have no choice other than using Windows.... I can't even use OSX if I wanted to.

In my industry it seems that software developers are stuck in the early 90's.... at least most things work with Windows 7 now.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 10, 2013)

qubit said:


> One could also argue that paying Microsoft hundreds of pounds/dollars per year for mere trial software is taking the piss.



Not really when you consider the actual cost of the software.  Paying $350 to test your company's older software for compatibility with Server 2012 and Windows 7/8 is a small price compared to the $700 for Server 2012 base, and $150 for 5 CALs, and $700 for 5 copies of Windows 8. only to find out oops your software doesn't work with 2012 so now you have to shell out another $700 for 2008 R2 and hope that works.

But then again, I guess that is why they've replaced Technet with 90-120 day trials of most of their software.



qubit said:


> Microsoft 100% knew that people would use it as their main production software since there are no time or functionality limits on TN software and the fact that they kept the program going for a very long 15 years shows that this situation couldn't have done them much harm. If anything, it gave a big leg-up to their market penetration, which is what they were really after.



I'm sure they did, but up until recently Technet was pretty unknown.  However, in the last 2-3 years it exploded in popularity.  And most of the new subscribers were mis-using it.  Again, another reason they retired it and went with free 90-120 day trials.



qubit said:


> It's obvious why they're pulling TN now. Their recent misfires with W8 Metro and other areas are leading to lost sales, so they're pulling the noose tighter in a bid to stem the flow. Of course, this won't work and serves only to alienate their customer base, who now have more choice than before to use alternative products. Witness the fact that W8.1 is now available on TN before retail release after first saying it wouldn't be, another U-turn. Instead of retaining their monopoly, Microsoft are sinking down into a "me too" company and this is a sign of their desperation to keep hold of it.



It is obvious to me, it has become to popular and too many people mis-use it.  It has nothing to do with Win8 sales, they aren't stupid enough to think they can get back past sales by terminating future programs.  Anyone that wanted to get Win8 through technet already has.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 11, 2013)

erocker said:


> I agree with you Q. Other than having any kind of O/S options. When your business uses specialized equipment running specialized software you have no choice other than using Windows.... I can't even use OSX if I wanted to.
> 
> In my industry it seems that software developers are stuck in the early 90's.... at least most things work with Windows 7 now.



Alldata?


----------



## qubit (Sep 11, 2013)

@nt1

Your three points seem valid to me (not 100% sure about the first one but I get what you're saying) but I also don't think they're mutually exclusive with what I was saying about Microsoft's misfires either - and they really have been over the last few years. Otherwise you wouldn't see Steven Sinofsky leave suddenly like that at the hight of W8's launch and Ballmer leaving soon.

Unfortunately, ultimately none of us know all the factors leading to Microsoft's decision to pull TN since we're not privvy to the information and politics that top management is taking into account and I'm sure there are several others that we don't even know about all mixed up in there.


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2013)

Wile E said:


> Alldata?



That's one of them. I just started using ShopKey and it is much, much, much better than AllData. There's also the software for my alignment machine, tire balancer CAD for wheel repair and a couple other OBD tools I have.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 11, 2013)

erocker said:


> That's one of them. I just started using ShopKey and it is much, much, much better than AllData. There's also the software for my alignment machine, tire balancer CAD for wheel repair and a couple other OBD tools I have.



I have definitely noticed development lag in just about any software for auto shops. 

Even software for top end stand alone engine management setups tends to lag behind. 

It's really weird, considering how technical the entire field is.


----------

